# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - April 2015



## Rushy (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2015)

It's April! And it's my birthday on the 3rd so come along to the Prince Albert


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 1, 2015)

Sharing this here and on the Herne Hill thread as I know people that live there and the way they're being treated is frankly disgusting:
https://lambethrenters.wordpress.com/2015/03/30/save-the-dorchester-court-community/


----------



## Greebo (Apr 1, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Sharing this here and on the Herne Hill thread as I know people that live there and the way they're being treated is frankly disgusting <snip>


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## B-Town (Apr 1, 2015)

More Dawn Raids in Brixton, delightful wake up call at 5.30am. #notguilty


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 1, 2015)

OMG! Idris Elba has just knocked on my front door canvassing for the Green Party. I got his autograph. Good start to the day.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 1, 2015)

Foxtons has signed a £50m deal to manage all future housing projects for Lambeth Council. This will include the estate regeneration programme and the break up of Lambeth Living. Foxtons is also now the lead on Your Nu Town Hall and Pop:Brixton.

BBuzz piece.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 1, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Foxtons has signed a £50m deal to manage all future housing projects for Lambeth Council. This will include the estate regeneration programme and the break up of Lambeth Living. Foxtons is also now the lead on Your Nu Town Hall and Pop:Brixton.
> 
> BBuzz piece.


Did Flora Pi Lo cowrite that?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 1, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Foxtons has signed a £50m deal to manage all future housing projects for Lambeth Council. This will include the estate regeneration programme and the break up of Lambeth Living. Foxtons is also now the lead on Your Nu Town Hall and Pop:Brixton.
> 
> BBuzz piece.



Please please tell me that is an April fool


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2015)

More hipsterdom: 
From crack squirrels to artisan nuts – Brixton to get the UK’s first squirrel cafe


----------



## Greebo (Apr 1, 2015)

shakespearegirl said:


> Please please tell me that is an April fool


That's more or less what I said.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 1, 2015)

Another serious motorcycle accident on Brixton Hill. (Heading south just before Fairmont Road)
Rider not moving, seems to have hit the bustop. Ambulance in attendance.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2015)

In other Brixton news: 






It’s a grey day for Brixton as John Major becomes the new face of the Brixton Pound


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 1, 2015)

... and they keep coming ...


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 1, 2015)

The builders are in at the former Jeans Corner site on Brixton Road
looks like we might be about to get a new pub/eatery...........

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=NFCDHCBO67000


----------



## Maharani (Apr 1, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> OMG! Idris Elba has just knocked on my front door canvassing for the Green Party. I got his autograph. Good start to the day.


Swoon...


----------



## Maharani (Apr 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Swoon...


There's actually an Idris lookalike who drinks in the Railway (Tulse Hill).


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 1, 2015)

An update on the fallen tree.
I have photo's but can't upload any images even when resized to a postage stamp.

Anyway, I asked the tree surgeons if i could have a piece of the tree and they said "take your pick (no pun intended), whatever you can carry."
I told them i would be back in an hour or two and they said "we'll cut you a nice piece and leave it on that bench if we are gone before you come back."

They were gone when I came back and some fucker had nicked my bit of tree. 

ETA - Yeah, I know they didn't put a note on it saying "To Dexter lots of love The Tree Surgeons" but it's a sad day when you can't leave a bit of tree on a bench.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 1, 2015)

Maybe they didn't leaf it aside for you....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 1, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> OMG! Idris Elba has just knocked on my front door canvassing for the Green Party. I got his autograph. Good start to the day.


just saw the time of your post dexter


----------



## Twattor (Apr 1, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> The builders are in at the former Jeans Corner site on Brixton Road
> looks like we might be about to get a new pub/eatery...........
> 
> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=NFCDHCBO67000



Isn't 418 Plan B?


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 1, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Isn't 418 Plan B?


Possibly but the old Jeans Corner shop is 418b 
 

incidentally the change of use comes courtesy of Crown Properties who were also behind the proposed bar/restaurant where Mothercare/Barnado's is


----------



## Maharani (Apr 1, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Maybe they didn't leaf it aside for you....


Oh dear lord...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 1, 2015)

What?????????????????


----------



## Twattor (Apr 1, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Possibly but the old Jeans Corner shop is 418b
> View attachment 69559
> 
> incidentally the change of use comes courtesy of Crown Properties who were also behind the proposed bar/restaurant where Mothercare/Barnado's is



I thought I recognised the name. Does anybody know whether they are in any way connected to Plan B?

Also, isn't Mothercare/Barnardo's 414/416?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 1, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What?????????????????


Nothing Dad...


----------



## Maharani (Apr 1, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> just saw the time of your post dexter


Awww! Silly me.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2015)

Satirical short video takes aim at the Brixton Village people


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 1, 2015)

Twattor said:


> I thought I recognised the name. Does anybody know whether they are in any way connected to Plan B?
> 
> Also, isn't Mothercare/Barnardo's 414/416?


don't know about mothercare/Barbados address but they are all in the same block so possibly the same landlords. the fact that CP have finally secured change of use makes me wonder if there is a high profile client eager to establish a Brixton presence.......Jamie Oliver's Jerk shack for example


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 1, 2015)

Afraid to say that that got as many laughs out of me as the come dine with me video did


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 1, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> ...Jamie Oliver's Jerk shack for example



A shack where Jamie Oliver sells himself?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Twattor said:


> I thought I recognised the name. Does anybody know whether they are in any way connected to Plan B?
> Also, isn't Mothercare/Barnardo's 414/416?


If you read the planning documentation is says that 418 is Plan B, 418A is a former William Hill  betting shop and 418B was Jeans corner.

They have got permission to amalgamate 418A and 418B - which were originally one unit anyway. And use it for A3 or A4.

At east that is the way I read it.

Plan B is unaffected, and not part of the application.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 1, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> An update on the fallen tree.
> I have photo's but can't upload any images even when resized to a postage stamp.
> 
> .



Its due to limit on size of upload for photos. 

I get around this by uploading photos to my Facebook ( if I want I can do them for only me to see and then delete them) I then copy them from FB and paste them into message directly here. It works better than trying to upload on U75.


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 1, 2015)

editor said:


> Satirical short video takes aim at the Brixton Village people



That's not funny to be fair


----------



## aussw9 (Apr 2, 2015)

editor said:


> Satirical short video takes aim at the Brixton Village people




Well that was shite...


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2015)

aussw9 said:


> Well that was shite...


It had about 2 slightly amusing moments. Brief ones.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2015)

Welcome to Brixton 2015


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 2, 2015)

They* were busy at 11am and they were still busy when i just went past.



ETA - *First Choice Bakers not Tickety Boo


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2015)

Boom cash.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2015)

The new Antic owned cocktail bar in the old Bar & Grill is getting close to opening.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 2, 2015)

Getting things done today.
Just got off the phone after giving The Labour party at Rosendale Road an ear bashing over Iraq, Tessa Jowell, war crimes, austerity, workfare, housing, Cressingham Gardens, ("not in this constituency sir", he said, "Labour in the town hall", i said), Rushcroft Road and housing generally, the living wage and £90 breakfasts for the peckish posh. Forgot to have a pop at Pop Brixton.

It was almost a conversation, he fell back on "the Tories are worse", i told him that's called a democratic deficit and shows our political system is bankrupt. Managed to keep him occupied for 15 minutes, might as well use my spare minutes allowance, I could have carried on talking for another 20 minutes.

I told him i wanted some quantitative easing, that we could have wiped out everyone's personal debt including mortgages and it would have been cheaper and more effective than bailing out the banks and financial institutions. Surprisingly, he agreed with me but said my out of the box thinking was too radical for Labour.

That'll teach 'em! How dare they put their election filth through my letter box.


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 2, 2015)

"election filth".... going to remember that phrase


----------



## superfly101 (Apr 2, 2015)

editor said:


> Welcome to Brixton 2015
> 
> View attachment 69586



That's staged! I'm old, fat, bald, have zero dress sense, male and straight! Even I know no GAY man would be seen dead in a coat that's ill fitting as that!

FFS if he put his arms straight he'd look like


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2015)

How busy was the Dogstar tonight? 

This crazy busy:


----------



## gabi (Apr 3, 2015)

Everywhere was heaving. Not a good night for going out.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2015)

Take a deep breath:


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 3, 2015)

it'll change from being a community to a yuppie play ground (with a few "edgy" frills - cringe), aka as clapham, battersea, etc.  almost game over.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 3, 2015)

we have a lot of pop up crack houses in thornton heath.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Take a deep breath:




I cycled through Whitechapel last night. It looks so different with these new tall blocks of private flats. They do not even look that nice. More like two fingers stuck up at the remaining old Whitechapel area.

I am not surprised its mentioned first in the video. 

The Anarchist bookshop is still there down a narrow alleyway. Complete contrast.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 4, 2015)

Not the most ROCK 'N' ROLL of Easter stories, but an update on the break up of Lambeth Living. Lambeth Council takes control of all housing stock in the borough on 25th June.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 4, 2015)

Dulwich and West Norwood (UK Parliament constituency).

You are spoilt for choice;

Rashid Nix (Green)
Steve Nally (TUSC)
Helen Hayes (Tory Lite)
Resham Kotecha (Genuine Tory)
Rathy Alagaratnam (Extreme Tory)
James Barber (Tory Quisling)


----------



## CH1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Dulwich and West Norwood (UK Parliament constituency).
> 
> You are spoilt for choice;
> 
> ...


The fact that Steve Nally is standing makes me feel at home somehow.
Those who remember the old radical Lambeth will know what I meam.
Whatever happened to Anne Hollyfield? Now there was a Tulse Hill councillor!
She would have been defending Cressingham Gardens I'm quite sure.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Apr 4, 2015)

editor said:


> Take a deep breath:



I grew up in Earlsfield and my parents still live there. Can honestly say I've never encountered a hipster there. These days it's all toffs in pearl earrings and body warmers.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 4, 2015)

.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 4, 2015)

Giving serious thought to attempting to get out of bed. Offline last night ruined me.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2015)

Albert was ace last night!


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 4, 2015)

CH1 said:


> The fact that Steve Nally is standing makes me feel at home somehow.
> Those who remember the old radical Lambeth will know what I meam.
> Whatever happened to Anne Hollyfield? Now there was a Tulse Hill councillor!
> She would have been defending Cressingham Gardens I'm quite sure.



Tell us more. 

Who was Anne?

Steve Nally Ive seen at meetings was he a Cllr?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 4, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Not the most ROCK 'N' ROLL of Easter stories, but an update on the break up of Lambeth Living. Lambeth Council takes control of all housing stock in the borough on 25th June.



Good article. Put this up on the housing thread after reading it:

When the ALMO was brought in the Nu Labour Council were saying it would be resident led. Instead it became yet another organisation led by officers.

Basically the Nu Labour idea of getting away from old Labour top down provision of services was a failure.

Defenders of Council Housing saw ALMOs as an ideological attack by New Labour on Council Housing. A step to privatisation.

Whilst Lambeth Living is going the future of Council Housing in Lambeth is in doubt. The estate regeneration programme is imo a further threat to Council Housing. As Cressingham Gardens residents say the "regenerated" estate will not be let on Council tenancies.

Whilst New Labour mark2 in power in Lambeth has realised that lack of support for its core voters was a mistake the long term future of Council housing- secure housing at truly affordable rents accountable through the Cllrs- is long term going to be gradually chipped away at by Nu Labour.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Tell us more.
> Who was Anne?
> Steve Nally Ive seen at meetings was he a Cllr?


Anne Hollyfield was a councillor for Tulse Hill ward 1990 - 1994. Seems she was in Militant. She was one of the councillors suspended from the Labour group at the town hall.

Anne was a very rousing speaker. I imagine if she's still around she would be around 60-65. She would have got on very well with Leanne Wood I should think.  

Not sure about Steve being a councillor. I will check up. I do remember him standing in the Bishops ward by-election as an Anti-Poll Tax Coalition candidate with a purple banner and logo - colours since stolen by UKIP!

This and the Oval Ward result in 1993 suggests Steve Nally cannot have been a councillor:

Crichton Stuart, Marietta F.  LD   1,506
O'Connell, Peter G.   LAB	 858
Nally, Steven P.	MILLAB	246
Selous, Andrew E.A.   CON   229
Evers, Jason H.   GRE	  56


Wikipedia comments: "1991 saw Joan Twelves's regime both failed to collect the poll tax and openly opposed the war in the Persian Gulf. Joan Twelves, and 12 other councillors were subsequently suspended from the Labour Party's local group by regional officials for advocating non-payment of the poll tax and other radical ideas in 1992. Twelves's equally militant deputy leader in this era was John Harrison."

I remember much council business was done by "Urgency Committees" usually of 4 councillors. There were several suspended Labour councillors - and they were a group of their own. So when committees and urgency committees were constituted they had to have an appropriate number of Labour, suspended Labour, Tory, Lib Dem councillors as required. Towards 1994 with the rise of the Lib Dems the official Labour group was often dependent on the suspended members to get business through.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 5, 2015)

we need to get to page three quickly.  every time i open this thread the words 'jamie' and 'oliver' stand out at the top of page two and make me immediately Very Angry Indeed.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 5, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> we need to get to page three quickly.  every time i open this thread the words <snip> and <snip> stand out at the top of page two and make me immediately Very Angry Indeed.


Here's hoping this one ends the page then...   BTW Brockwell Park Cafe is now seling a Brixton postcard as well as the one with a cartoon map of the park.

D'oh!

Sorry.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2015)

Someone collapsed outside the Queen's Head last night and seemed to be getting pretty urgent paramedic assistance. Hope they're ok.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 5, 2015)

goddam it greebo


----------



## Greebo (Apr 5, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> goddam it greebo


What? You wanted this to get to page3 and now it has.  BTW before editor posted, my reply to you was page 2, even after the second smiley.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> we need to get to page three quickly.  every time i open this thread the words 'jamie' and 'oliver' stand out at the top of page two and make me immediately Very Angry Indeed.



 Sorry,mate!


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2015)

The Albert Ritzy workers party was ruddy fantastic! 












http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/04/...ike-anniversary-at-packed-offline-club-event/


----------



## Jangleballix (Apr 5, 2015)

Has anyone else noticed that LBL seem to have bought a job lot of non flowering daffodils? Both of these pictures from Rush Common should show A host of golden daffodils, Beside the lake, beneath the trees, Fluttering and dancing in the breeze. As it is and as you can see there is a host of green leaves fluttering and dancing in the breeze. Of flowers there are few. Much as I applaud LBL's desire to let a thousand flowers bloom they seem to have been sold a pup here. So keep your eyes peeled when you're out and about in the borough boys and girls and send in your pictures of non flowering daffodils.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 6, 2015)

GM crops, maan.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Apr 6, 2015)

Jangleballix said:


> Has anyone else noticed that LBL seem to have bought a job lot of non flowering daffodils? Both of these pictures from Rush Common should show A host of golden daffodils, Beside the lake, beneath the trees, Fluttering and dancing in the breeze. As it is and as you can see there is a host of green leaves fluttering and dancing in the breeze. Of flowers there are few. Much as I applaud LBL's desire to let a thousand flowers bloom they seem to have been sold a pup here. So keep your eyes peeled when you're out and about in the borough boys and girls and send in your pictures of non flowering daffodils.
> View attachment 69775 View attachment 69776


Hilarious if true.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 6, 2015)

Jangleballix said:


> Has anyone else noticed that LBL seem to have bought a job lot of non flowering daffodils? Both of these pictures from Rush Common should show A host of golden daffodils, Beside the lake, beneath the trees, Fluttering and dancing in the breeze. As it is and as you can see there is a host of green leaves fluttering and dancing in the breeze. Of flowers there are few. Much as I applaud LBL's desire to let a thousand flowers bloom they seem to have been sold a pup here. So keep your eyes peeled when you're out and about in the borough boys and girls and send in your pictures of non flowering daffodils.
> View attachment 69775 View attachment 69776


Maybe some one has picked them?


----------



## aussw9 (Apr 7, 2015)

editor said:


> Take a deep breath:




I'm going to wage a war on the over and incorrect use of the words 'hipster' and 'selfie'


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 7, 2015)

This should probably be tagged at the end of the March thread: here's the Brixton Buzz round up of all the news from the past month.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> This should probably be tagged at the end of the March thread: here's the Brixton Buzz round up of all the news from the past month.


That's a fantastic round up. I'm thinking that these monthly summaries are going to form a really useful archive for future generations.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 7, 2015)

In Windrush Square.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2015)

An inquisitive fox on Vining Street.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2015)

And an inquisitive squirrel in Ruskin Park.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 7, 2015)

editor said:


> And an inquisitive squirrel in Ruskin Park.



A tree rat who is very obviously thinking "I wonder if he's got a balcony".


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 7, 2015)

Cabinet next Monday will hear the 2015 update on the Lambeth Community Plan. It also attempts to clarify what is meant by the Co-operative Council.

I'm still none the clearer.

BBuzz piece.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Went to the Streatham hustings this evening. Unlike Norwood's recent event this one featured short speeches from all candidates (except UKIP who didn't attend).
The Lib Dem candidate who had been a council candidate, but not  a councillor, seemed quite pleasant and homespun back her lack of experience came accross.
The Tory candidate was a Wandsworth councillor apparently and was sort of a young version of Theresa May lite. 
The Green candidate, Mr Bartley, forcefully but gently put a left position on tax and services, but for me the surprise was a very powerful Unjum Mirza for TUSC.

Chuka got a degree of leaway - bening given a right to reply to other candidates points a couple of times. He dealt with the meeting efficiently, but hardly passionately. Interventions from the audience were not encouraged at all (this was a meeting organised by Age Concern and they selected which pre-submitted written questions would be asked).

2 councillors interjected from the floor with speeches purporting to be questions - Ed Davie (Labour - Thornton Ward) started asking about mental health and used this as an opportunity to rant at the Tory candidate who he pointed out was intimately associated with unfair funding in flagship London boroughs.

Scott Ainslie - Green, St Leonards Ward also launched a tirade directed at Chuka which outraged some Labour supporters in front of me. 

I quite enjoyed the meeting, and the chat with TUSC leafleters afterwards.


----------



## thatguyhex (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2015)

thatguyhex said:


>



That'll be the Electric Social then.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2015)

Some news updates:
The Brix at St Matthews invites Lambeth based artists to submit entries for their annual art competition
Test Dept DS30 film screening event at Brixton Ritzy on 23rd April[/SIZE]


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Apr 8, 2015)

editor said:


> That'll be the Electric Social then.


If they have the calibre of live music as they do in their other two branches, I reckon this place will be alright.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 8, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> If they have the calibre of live music as they do in their other two branches, I reckon this place will be alright.


Will they able to get an ents license? The effra social is surrounded by housing, and the back room would require some serious work to soundproof.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Will they able to get an ents license? The effra social is surrounded by housing, and the back room would require some serious work to soundproof.


Electric Social not Effra Social!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 8, 2015)

Ahhhh


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 8, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> The builders are in at the former Jeans Corner site on Brixton Road
> looks like we might be about to get a new pub/eatery...........



update...... from what I just saw I think we are getting one of these





[vegetarians look away]
http://www.bbq-express.co.uk/Default.aspx
so no gentrification worries at least​


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 8, 2015)

There's an annoying siren going off somewhere near central Brixton - sounds like a fire alarm - been going on for at least the last 30 minutes. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## superfly101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Email just received from Lambeth Libraries

Link on "consultation" [sic] http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/consultations/cultural-services-by-2020



> Have your say on how your libraries
> parks, sports, and arts services
> will be run
> 
> ...


----------



## peterkro (Apr 9, 2015)

Haven't seen this posted,woman tries to raise money via kickstarter to open NZ wine store in Brixton:

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=11430109


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

peterkro said:


> Haven't seen this posted,woman tries to raise money via kickstarter to open NZ wine store in Brixton:
> 
> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=11430109


Fuck's sake.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 9, 2015)

peterkro said:


> Haven't seen this posted,woman tries to raise money via kickstarter to open NZ wine store in Brixton:
> 
> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=11430109



Fucking leeches..


----------



## peterkro (Apr 9, 2015)

"We have decided on an up-and-coming part of London to open our first retail space and we know this comes with some risks. It will be a challenge at first to build and nurture a loyal and active customer base in Brixton. However, after a lot of research and talking to other new businesses that are succeeding in the area we think this is a risk that will pay off as Brixton is now very much a destination in itself for eating and drinking in London. We also believe we are a great fit with the other businesses opening in this retail space and that we complement each other really well".

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/74444335/londons-first-new-zealand-wine-shop?ref=discovery

Fucking twats already have raised £22,000.


----------



## Mation (Apr 9, 2015)

How depressing 

If only Kickstarter allowed negative pledges!


----------



## choochi (Apr 9, 2015)

It's going to be in Pop Brixton by the sounds of it.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm gonna be in Brixton for a while after 3ish if anyone wants any flyers for the upcoming #March4Homeless 15-4-15
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/march-for-the-homeless-15-april-2015.333163/


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 9, 2015)

Can anyone respond to a kickstarter campaign with a counter-plea? I want to send the kiwi wine merchants a message of "please, just don't. Stop it."


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

choochi said:


> It's going to be in Pop Brixton by the sounds of it.



That fucking seals the deal.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

It never ends. 



> *Fay Maschler reviews Naughty Piglets*
> Fay Maschler finds a buzzing bistro in progressive and gentrifying Brixton
> 
> To drape an XXL diver scallop in lardo, drench it in browned butter  and add buckwheat for nubble and nuttiness is an unassailable move except that had the buckwheat been just mildly softened by simmering it would have avoided a slight sensation of a holiday sandwich dropped in the shingle.
> http://www.standard.co.uk/goingout/restaurants/fay-maschler-reviews-naughty-piglets-10161632.html


Just £96 for two.


----------



## elmpp (Apr 9, 2015)

Won't this just result in a new independent shop. What blatant travesty am i missing here?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 9, 2015)

choochi said:


> It's going to be in Pop Brixton by the sounds of it.


No wonder they need £35k


----------



## CH1 (Apr 9, 2015)

editor said:


> It never ends.
> Just £96 for two.


I noticed in that article she tried making a case - in the last paragraph - that Reclaim Brixton didn't take into account the superficially more prosperous Victorian heritage, such as Bon Marché (1877).

The fact of the matter is that the majority of houses in Brixton in the Victorian period were multi-occupied. You only have to go to the archives to see that.

I've got nothing against having a bistro with a silly name like "Naughty Piglets" - except I can't afford to eat there.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 9, 2015)

peterkro said:


> Haven't seen this posted,woman tries to raise money via kickstarter to open NZ wine store in Brixton:
> 
> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=11430109


Who is the target for the fundraising? Is this the new variant of "Sponsor a child from Africa" - or are they seeking funding from New Zealand vineyards in the hope of a "mutually beneficial arrangement"


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

elmpp said:


> Won't this just result in a new independent shop. What blatant travesty am i missing here?


Because local independent businesses really can compete with networked crowdfunded ventures run by people with rich pals, and the local community in Brixton really needs upmarket businesses only coming here to serve well heeled tourists and the well off. I know it's awfully old fashioned, but I rather liked it when people came to Brixton because they actually liked the place and wanted to be part of the community. Quaint, I know.


----------



## elmpp (Apr 9, 2015)

editor said:


> Because local independent businesses really can compete with networked crowdfunded ventures run by people with rich pals, and the local community in Brixton really needs upmarket businesses only coming here to serve well heeled tourists and the well off. I know it's awfully old fashioned, but I rather liked it when people came to Brixton because they actually liked the place and wanted to be part of the community. Quaint, I know.


Failing to see how crowdfunding is elitist


----------



## elmpp (Apr 9, 2015)

more akin to direct democracy


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

elmpp said:


> Failing to see how crowdfunding is elitist


Where did I say it was?

(Although it clearly is something that is not available to everyone. If you're not connected to the internet, you may find it hard to get a crowdfunding campaign going, for example).


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

elmpp said:


> more akin to direct democracy


So rich friends funding a venture in a different country for a niche wine shop is how you think democracy works?


----------



## elmpp (Apr 9, 2015)

editor said:


> Where did I say it was?
> 
> (Although it clearly is something that is not available to everyone. If you're not connected to the internet, you may find it hard to get a crowdfunding campaign going, for example).



You say crowdfunded ventures are run by people with rich pals


----------



## elmpp (Apr 9, 2015)

editor said:


> So rich friends funding a venture in a different country for a niche wine shop is how you think democracy works?


Anyone can fund a venture on a sliding scale. No richness required. 

I said direct democracy in so much as people can directly influence the success of a policy/initiative. Broadly similar wouldn't you say?


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

elmpp said:


> Anyone can fund a venture on a sliding scale. No richness required.


Did you see the video?


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

elmpp said:


> You say crowdfunded ventures are run by people with rich pals


Nope, didn't say that either. I was referring to *this specific venture*. Please try and pay attention.


----------



## elmpp (Apr 9, 2015)

Boring man


----------



## uk benzo (Apr 9, 2015)

elmpp said:


> Anyone can fund a venture on a sliding scale. No richness required.
> 
> I said direct democracy in so much as people can directly influence the success of a policy/initiative. Broadly similar wouldn't you say?



No, but you really do need to have a certain knowledge about internet-economics and the latest trends in tech to capitalise upon kickstarter ventures and so forth, concepts that I imagine old school independents wouldn't really know about or not very familiar with. Hence the unfair advantage.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 9, 2015)

elmpp said:


> I said direct democracy in so much as people can directly influence the success of a policy/initiative. Broadly similar wouldn't you say?


"One man one vote" or "one dollar, one vote"
There's a difference.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> No, but you really do need to have a certain knowledge about internet-economics and the latest trends in tech to capitalise upon kickstarter ventures and so forth, concepts that I imagine old school independents wouldn't really know about or not very familiar with. Hence the unfair advantage.


Indeed. The vast majority of people attending resident association meetings on my council estate are not connected to the internet at all, so they are already excluded from being able to access crowdfunding ventures.

Even with a web connection, successful crowdfunding requires a good understanding of how to set one up in the first place, and how to and market it effectively to reach the target demographic, and a knowledge that it will be likely to attract capital. All specialist, niche skills.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 9, 2015)

editor said:


> If you're not connected to the internet



What what, say what one more time, what!!!!????

Are you suggesting that some people don't have access to the internet. Surely every soul on the planet has a phone, computer, tablet, on which to view the wannabe whims of the pop up shop brigade?


----------



## elmpp (Apr 9, 2015)

editor said:


> Indeed. The vast majority of people attending resident association meetings on my council estate are not connected to the internet at all, so they are already excluded from being able to access crowdfunding ventures.
> 
> Even with a web connection, successful crowdfunding requires a good understanding of how to set one up in the first place, and how to and market it effectively to reach the target demographic, and a knowledge that it will be likely to attract capital. All specialist, niche skills.


In the context of this discussion, in terms of who is capable of opening a business and what kind of business, crowdfunding offers the lowest barrier to entry and also the greatest facility for people en masse to vote against. 

How else does new businesses get funded? Banks.
How else do people get to "vote" whether the business indeed gets opened? They don't

It's closer to a cooperative than the vast majority. It just gets tiresome when lazy "rich" self-righteousness gets thrown around without consideration


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 9, 2015)

How do most people start £35,000 businesses? They borrow capital.

How do most cooperatives start £35,000 businesses? They borrow capital.


----------



## Mation (Apr 9, 2015)

elmpp said:


> In the context of this discussion, in terms of who is capable of opening a business and what kind of business, crowdfunding offers the lowest barrier to entry and also the greatest facility for people en masse to vote against.


How does it enable people to vote against?


----------



## elmpp (Apr 9, 2015)

Mation said:


> How does it enable people to vote against?


People en masse. They vote against by not voting


----------



## peterkro (Apr 9, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Who is the target for the fundraising? Is this the new variant of "Sponsor a child from Africa" - or are they seeking funding from New Zealand vineyards in the hope of a "mutually beneficial arrangement"


I very much would say the latter.If you look at the pledges you'll see it's not people donating a tenner each but mainly larger amounts.As per the video it seems mainly people in the wine trade who see a possible chance to get into another revenue stream for their jobs.
The whole thing is a bit stupid as they are going for £35,000 to totally refurb a space,hire workers,train them and buy stock.Given they are to be a PR outlet for NZ wine makers I'd have thought a) it's nowhere near enough and b) said wine makers could fund it out of petty cash.
This leads me to believe it is in fact a PR stunt all round.


----------



## Mation (Apr 9, 2015)

elmpp said:


> People en masse. They vote against by not voting


That's not the same thing at all.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 9, 2015)

elmpp said:


> People en masse. They vote against by not voting


I'm not sure you've thought this through.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I'm not sure you've thought this through.


----------



## elmpp (Apr 9, 2015)

you're all just plain wrong


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 9, 2015)

editor said:


> It never ends.
> 
> Just £96 for two.


As an aside Fay Maschler is really a terrible writer isn't she?


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 9, 2015)

elmpp said:


> Won't this just result in a new independent shop. What blatant travesty am i missing here?


I have no problem with this either. If somebody wants to open a shop, people want to fund it and others want to shop there I can't see the issue with it per se.


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 9, 2015)

The answer to local people not being able to access crowdfunding and similar is to help them do it. Teach local people to use modern methods to open and run their local businesses. Level the playing field to allow locals compete. That's a real start to Reclaiming Brixton I think.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 9, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I have no problem with this either. If somebody wants to open a shop, people want to fund it and others want to shop there I can't see the issue with it per se.



well there's this.............



choochi said:


> It's going to be in Pop Brixton by the sounds of it.



which was originally meant to a community project......... even in it's new form the illusion that " brixton locals" are a priority is being touted........  

https://www.thecollective.co.uk/the-collectivist/pop-brixton--think-outside-the-box

so how come a wine shop from the other side of the planet is jumping the queue ?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 9, 2015)

Because they got 35K in their pocket from wealthy investors posing as kick start funders...


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 9, 2015)

So what are the objections here, that the capital is being raised the wrong way?

So it's okay if the capital is raised .... how? High street banks?


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 9, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> So what are the objections here, that the capital is being raised the wrong way?
> 
> So it's okay if the capital is raised .... how? High street banks?



Personally I couldnt care less how the lucre is raised although the kickstarter thing does look a bit suspect, whats your POV on a local "community project" larging it on twitter about a new zealand wine merchant popping up at a venue where locals are supposed to get "first dibs"


----------



## superfly101 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I have no problem with this either. If somebody wants to open a shop, people want to fund it and others want to shop there I can't see the issue with it per se.



Neither can I tbf.

If I want a nice bottle of wine I'll go to Oddbins by Clapham Common tube.

Their staff have always been brilliant; give them a flavour profile, what you want to do with it and a price range = job done.

Although now part of Threshers their buyers rather than buy popular brands (like supermarkets) still buy tasty wine. 

Aus/NewZ wine was a big thing in the 90/00's - drought and shite grape crops since then you're paying for brand name over quality of the wine - which after taxes the wine in it anyway is about 10% of the bottle price!

Dad use to brew his own wine and beer and was a subscriber to the Which wine guide. Jacobs Creek Chardonnay use to be £2.99 in 1996 when it won it's gold award. Took every bottle they had out of a Bridgend supermarket.

I would rather give it to a tramp to drink and then that tramp piss in my mouth than drink the stuff now. I'd actually feel sorry/guilty for the tramp filtering the taste for me!


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 9, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Personally I couldnt care less how the lucre is raised although the kickstarter thing does look a bit suspect, whats your POV on a local "community project" larging it on twitter about a new zealand wine merchant popping up at a venue where locals are supposed to get "first dibs"


Oh the people running pop Brix are total chancers. Diffent issue, of course.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok, let's crowdfund an Urban unit at Pop, and use it for.....whatever the best ideas we can come up with are. A not-for-profit community centre/drop-in space with art and music and food provided by local schools, mental health service user groups, refugee groups, whatever. Or to be more realistic, a commercial space but focusing products and services from marginalised groups.


----------



## Mation (Apr 9, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> The answer to local people not being able to access crowdfunding and similar is to help them do it. Teach local people to use modern methods to open and run their local businesses. Level the playing field to allow locals compete. That's a real start to Reclaiming Brixton I think.


But even if local people did that, they'd have to run whatever business in a way that covered the increased overheads that result from gentrification and so the result would still be exclusive to the (former) community. It wouldn't work.


----------



## superfly101 (Apr 9, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Ok, let's crowdfund an Urban unit at Pop, and use it for.....whatever the best ideas we can come up with. A not-for-profit community centre/drop-in space with art and music and food provided by local schools, mental health service user groups, refugee groups, whatever. Or to be more realistic, a commercial space but focusing products and services from marginalised groups.



Time to write the Urban75 "mission" statement!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 9, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> Time to write the Urban75 "mission" statement!


Can you imagine? Us lot couldn't agree on a font to write an application in, let alone the rest.


----------



## elmpp (Apr 9, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Personally I couldnt care less how the lucre is raised although the kickstarter thing does look a bit suspect, whats your POV on a local "community project" larging it on twitter about a new zealand wine merchant popping up at a venue where locals are supposed to get "first dibs"


Racist


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 9, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Can you imagine? Us lot couldn't agree on a font to write an application in, let alone the rest.



Blue or Black Ink?

Red!


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 9, 2015)

As an aside, some people here seem to have the financial convictions of a goldfish.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> As an aside, some people here seem to have the financial convictions of a goldfish.


What does that mean and why are you bringing it up?


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 9, 2015)

elmpp said:


> Racist


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Personally I couldnt care less how the lucre is raised although the kickstarter thing does look a bit suspect, whats your POV on a local "community project" larging it on twitter about a new zealand wine merchant popping up at a venue where locals are supposed to get "first dibs"


From their mission statement:


> We believe this scheme will create a supportive and inclusive place for *local people* to share their knowledge and skills; creating jobs and business opportunities the whole community can benefit from.
> 
> Pop Brixton is firmly *rooted in its community*, and with the support of our apprentices, designers, tenants and local residents, we aim to convey a sense of the diverse, vibrant and welcoming atmosphere of Brixton through this collaborative community campus.
> 
> http://www.popbrixton.org/#!about/cee5


Yet Pop Brixton are already warmly welcoming a New Zealand wine exporter on board with zero connections to the area, and hosting the results of an exclusive architecture competition with zero connections to the area.


----------



## Twattor (Apr 9, 2015)

editor said:


> Yet Pop Brixton are already warmly welcoming a New Zealand wine exporter on board with zero connections to the area.



To be fair, it does say she's been in London for 10 years.  Are we now adopting a policy where immigrants are discouraged from starting businesses in Brixton?

If so, then someone had better call Farage...


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 9, 2015)

LOL. To quote from above "I'm not sure you've thought this through."


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

Twattor said:


> To be fair, it does say she's been in London for 10 years.  Are we now adopting a policy where immigrants are discouraged from starting businesses in Brixton?
> 
> If so, then someone had better call Farage...


I missed that to be honest, but her reasons for wanting to open in Brixton seem to have fuck all to do with the actual area or becoming part of the community, but everything to do with it being a lucrative business opportunity for herself.

I don't see her mentioning any connections with Brixton either.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> LOL. To quote from above "I'm not sure you've thought this through."


What long term connections does she have with Brixton, then?

She works as the head wine buyer for The Providores and Tapa Room. Neither are anywhere near Brixton.


----------



## gabi (Apr 9, 2015)

editor said:


> From their mission statement:
> Yet Pop Brixton are already warmly welcoming a New Zealand wine exporter on board with zero connections to the area, and hosting the results of an exclusive architecture competition with zero connections to the area.



My god, they're letting kiwis in now? Man the fucking barricades, the welsh will be trying their luck next


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

gabi said:


> My god, they're letting kiwis in now? Man the fucking barricades, the welsh will be trying their luck next


Look! Above you! Miles above you! There goes the point.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 9, 2015)

Here's the companies online shop site.I don't drink wine but a quick shifty shows some fairly high prices:

http://thenewzealandcellar.co.uk


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

Pop Brixton's stated aim: 


> The programme would contribute directly to the achievement of the following manifesto commitments:
> 1. Boost jobs and *grow local businesses*
> http://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s73039/Impact Hub ODDR - TB.docx.pdf


I guess on a interplanetary scale, New Zealand is pretty close.


----------



## gabi (Apr 9, 2015)

She's been here ten years. What are the criteria discussed at your latest meeting for an acceptable brixtonite?


----------



## gabi (Apr 9, 2015)

You're nuts. You celebrate the diversity of brixton in one breath then put down someone simply because of the place of her birth.

Where are you from again?


----------



## superfly101 (Apr 9, 2015)

gabi said:


> My god, they're letting kiwis in now? Man the fucking barricades, the welsh will be trying their luck next



Depends on if she's a North or South Islander!

There's Welsh in London


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

gabi said:


> She's been here ten years. What are the criteria discussed at your latest meeting for an acceptable brixtonite?


I see you remain truly unable to grasp the point - i.e that Pop Brixton is supposed to be about supporting LOCAL businesses - and you seem to be confusing Londoners with Brixtonites. But don't let that get in the way of your confused ranting.


----------



## Twattor (Apr 9, 2015)

editor said:


> I missed that to be honest, but her reasons for wanting to open in Brixton seem to have fuck all to do with the actual area or becoming part of the community, but everything to do with it being a lucrative business opportunity for herself.
> 
> I don't see her mentioning any connections with Brixton either.



I agree, certainly none that I could find; however you're taking this from a fundraising pitch aimed at foreign investors - it may just be marketing puff, i don't have enough information to judge.

Ultimately she wants to set up a business here.  She may choose not to employ anyone local, but there is always the possibilty that she will.  If the business is successful it will pay taxes and business rates.  

It seems harsh to pre-judge on the basis of the evidence to date.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 9, 2015)

It's comes across as little more than a shop window for NZ wine exporters.

Quick question: How long is pop actually supposed to be here for? What's the lifespan of the project?


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 9, 2015)

gabi said:


> You're nuts. You celebrate the diversity of brixton in one breath then put down someone simply because of the place of her birth.
> 
> Where are you from again?



Her place of birth has not been commented on, the fact the business is an importer of luxury goods to be sold to a narrow demographic is an issue when she is plotting up in a space that is supposed to be about local opportunities


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

Twattor said:


> I agree, certainly none that I could find; however you're taking this from a fundraising pitch aimed at foreign investors - it may just be marketing puff, i don't have enough information to judge.
> 
> Ultimately she wants to set up a business here.  She may choose not to employ anyone local, but there is always the possibilty that she will.  If the business is successful it will pay taxes and business rates.
> 
> It seems harsh to pre-judge on the basis of the evidence to date.


My main beef is the constantly shifting sands of Pop Brixton which seems to be straying light years from its initial fluffy and environmental-based community-centred roots.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Her place of birth has not been commented on, the fact the business is an importer of luxury goods to be sold to a narrow demographic is an issue when she is plotting up in a space that is supposed to be about local opportunities


Yes. That is exactly it.


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 9, 2015)

So why are you going on about how the capital is being raised and bloody immigrants?


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> So why are you going on about how the capital is being raised and bloody immigrants?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 9, 2015)

Those poor bloody immigrants....coming over here, selling their wine!!!!


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 9, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> So why are you going on about how the capital is being raised and bloody immigrants?


Interesting that you are so keen to defend this when you couldnt give a monkeys about the businesses that are going to go tits up in LJ if the road closures come in


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

Ryan Gosling is at the Ritzy tonight.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 9, 2015)

Bloody American actors coming over here flogging their films...


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Those poor bloody immigrants....coming over here, selling their wine!!!!


And taking the places of hard working locals in high-rent innovative incubator projects in new community campuses for startups, small businesses, local entrepreneurs and community organisations. The BASTARDS!


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 9, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Interesting that you are so keen to defend this when you couldnt give a monkeys about the businesses that are going to go tits up in LJ if the road closures come in


I don't think youll find many people with personal or professional experiences of similar schemes would agree with you.


----------



## gdubz (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm probably being thick but I couldn't work out from that kickstarter website whether people get a return on their donation/investment. Presumably if you chucked a grand at it you would get your grand back as well as YOUR NAME ON A BOARD? If not, I'll be on that site like a rat up a drainpipe - you can have your name TATTOOED ON MY FACE for a tenner.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 9, 2015)

gdubz said:


> I'm probably being thick but I couldn't work out from that kickstarter website whether people get a return on their donation/investment. Presumably if you chucked a grand at it you would get your grand back as well as YOUR NAME ON A BOARD? If not, I'll be on that site like a rat up a drainpipe - you can have your name TATTOOED ON MY FACE for a tenner.



I think you are paying a grand for a wine tasting, and your name on a board for 3 months until they go bust.

Alex


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 9, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Her place of birth has not been commented on, the fact the business is an importer of luxury goods to be sold to a narrow demographic is an issue when she is plotting up in a space that is supposed to be about local opportunities


That's fair but not her fault really. She's just exploiting a business opportunity and to be fair I wish her well.

The real problem is Pop Brixton who seem to have been very dishonest all through.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> That's fair but not her fault really. She's just exploiting a business opportunity and to be fair I wish her well.
> 
> The real problem is Pop Brixton who seem to have been very dishonest all through.


She's just another person cashing in on the gentrification of Brixton and there's no shortage of those people around. They're all here for the £££s and they'll fuck off the second the wind changes, but that's how the system works. I've got nothing against her personally although I couldn't give a fuck how her business does.

But don't forget Lambeth's big part in all this.


----------



## deadringer (Apr 9, 2015)

editor said:


> Indeed. The vast majority of people attending resident association meetings on my council estate are not connected to the internet at all, so they are already excluded from being able to access crowdfunding ventures.
> 
> Even with a web connection, successful crowdfunding requires a good understanding of how to set one up in the first place, and how to and market it effectively to reach the target demographic, and a knowledge that it will be likely to attract capital. All specialist, niche skills.



If only this vast majority from your resident association meetings had some tech savvy person who knows his way around the internet to help them set up and market a crowdfunded idea.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 9, 2015)

.


----------



## superfly101 (Apr 9, 2015)

editor said:


> She's just another person cashing in on the gentrification of Brixton and there's no shortage of those people around. They're all here for the £££s and they'll fuck off the second the wind changes, but that's how the system works. I've got nothing against her personally although I couldn't give a fuck how her business does.
> 
> But don't forget Lambeth's big part in all this.



No she's a business woman who has a business plan based on a set rent level; this rent level is dictated by.........

her LANDLORD!!!

So if a business is pushed out due to increased rents..... it's the fault of the new business moving in whos' business plan can accommodate those rents moving in?

Is it fuck!

Business goes to where it can afford the rents set by Landlords.

Would she rather have a plot next to Harrords or Brixton Village?

If maybe you worked with new businesses to integrate them into the local community and encourage their use of collective buying to reduce costs across market traders or this wine goes great with those Columbian (Beef, pork & chorizo) sausages sold by X 2 stalls to the right and some exotic veg sold buy etc?

Or you could just call all new businesses you don't like cheese eating, jaunty hat wearing,gentrifying surrender monkeys! Which does fuck all for absolutely everybody!


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Cabinet next Monday will hear the 2015 update on the Lambeth Community Plan. It also attempts to clarify what is meant by the Co-operative Council.
> 
> I'm still none the clearer.
> 
> BBuzz piece.



Got around to reading this tonight. Thanks for putting the Mansions in. I was half way through reading this and thought what about the Mansions.



> Lambeth Council Leader Cllr Lib Peck has penned the introduction to the 2015 update:
> 
> “Over the last four years we have made great strides in opening up the council – moving away from being a bureaucratic and inflexible organisation to one that is more collaborative and cooperative.



No Lib the way that the Council treated Carlton Mansions was "bureaucratic and inflexible". In fact one of the officers assigned to evict us told me that he thought the Coop Council idea was a nonsense. 

I see at the centre of the venn diagram explaining all this it says:

"All Lambeth communities feel they are valued and are part of their neighbourhoods"

Except for Carlton Mansions. Now still empty- a symbol of the Cooperative Council in action.

Good article btw


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 10, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> No she's a business woman who has a business plan based on a set rent level; this rent level is dictated by.........
> 
> her LANDLORD!!!
> 
> So if a business is pushed out due to increased rents..... it's the fault of the new business moving in whos' business plan can accommodate those rents moving in?



This is about Pop Brixton which is on publicly owned land that the Council has let out to Pop Brixton cheaply.

There have been complaints about the way the first round of applications for a container have gone:

See this article in Brixton Blog 



> Stuart Everitt, director of Marmalade Productions a small film production company in Brixton, said that he was attracted to POP Brixton because it was sold as a community venture with opportunities for smaller businesses to find a home with reasonable rents...“I’m going to have to look outside of Brixton which is really sad because I live here and I make films here and I want to be able to interact with my local community.”



The way rent levels have been set for the units is opaque. I wonder how many units have gone to local start ups?



> “The community campus for startups, small businesses, local entrepreneurs and community organisations”



I have heard that other socially minded local business could not afford it either. 

This "meanwhile project" was not supposed to end up like this.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2015)

deadringer said:


> If only this vast majority from your resident association meetings had some tech savvy person who knows his way around the internet to help them set up and market a crowdfunded idea.


If that's supposed to be a dig at me, I have no idea how to set up a crowdfunding appeal, neither do I have the slightest idea about how to set up a business, market a business or run a business. And even if I did, I'm not sure I'd have the time or much inclination to go around giving up my time to help other people set up their own personal business projects.


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 10, 2015)

Maybe after a successful arches fight the energy its generated could be funneled into working for a greater Brixton local led economy? Teach locals what it needs to set up a business.

Everybody has different skills. I'd have absolutely no way of knowing how to organize /carry on something like that but I have skills that would be valuable and would love to help any organization like it 

Gentrification is here to stay, the way to save the older Brixton is be as good as the people coming in. Then you are automatically better


----------



## innit (Apr 10, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Gentrification is here to stay, the way to save the older Brixton is be as good as the people coming in. Then you are automatically better


This is such patent nonsense. If you run a budget carpet shop or a phone card stall or a traditional greengrocer, your business model / profit margin is not going to allow you to pay rent at the same level as a swanky deli or a high end wine shop.

If you put up the prices for your phone cards or your carpets to a level where you could afford the rents at pop brixton (from what I have heard) or the tripled rents in the arches then you are no longer meeting a need, either of the existing community or the new brixtonites, and won't sell anything, which doesn't sound better.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 10, 2015)

This is not about Nu Brixton versus old Brixton, this is about class.
This is about middle class people invading an area enmass and taking everything including our homes. They bring with them an appalling attitude that borders on undisguised contempt for the poor.
They are not frightened of the blacks anymore, they're not frightened of the poor anymore. They've got security, they have always had security; mummy and daddy gave it to them, the state gave it to them to keep the working class in their place and now they want that as well.

And why not? Because there was nothing in Brixton other than turmoil and tumbleweed before they arrived to gentrify the area, they are our saviours, we should be grateful, we should doff our caps and marvel at their wealth creation that can't even create local jobs let alone pay people a Living Wage.

They are Thatcher's children, "we really must do something about those inner cities" and when they go and vote for their politicians in their panto parliament i hope they feel betrayed when interests rates rise after a sham election, i hope they cry when their poncy pop up world implodes, i hope they sink in a sea of negative equity.

It will be the working class who pick up the pieces of a precariat, predatory, pop up economy because that's what we always do; we always do the dirty work.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 10, 2015)

...judge these middle class types by where they send their darling off spring to school. they'll scarper as soon as little Tobias is out of nappies. Brixton gives them a few years of swanning around, feeling edgy (just as, i dare to guess, a lot of the original gentrifiers who moved in 10-20 years ago did!).


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 10, 2015)

it;s shit but it's the market, init. the same free market that created the business that people are trying to protect now. it's the game that's shit, not really the players. you cannot really condem people for setting up wanky businesses that wanky people are stupid enough to spunk their dollar on. imo, as long as the social housing and social housing rents are looked after, then the rest is, sadly, fair game. capitalism, innit.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 10, 2015)

also - has anyone asked working class people in brixton what they prefer - old or nu brixton? there seems to be a consensus on here that they hate it. but how do we know that for sure? hhmmm seems like guess work.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 10, 2015)

...and isn't urban75 one of the biggest forces of brixton gentrification going? just sling the world brixton into (evil capitalist) google and this site comes up, attracting mainly, i would guess, young professionals looking for somewhere to live and visit? maybe one way of reversing brixton gentrification is taking this massive, massive site down and putting brixton a bit under the radar again???


----------



## Maharani (Apr 10, 2015)

peterkro said:


> Haven't seen this posted,woman tries to raise money via kickstarter to open NZ wine store in Brixton:
> 
> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=11430109


Well it's not very 'sourced locally' is it so hopefully it'll go down the pan quickly...


----------



## Maharani (Apr 10, 2015)

editor said:


> It never ends.
> 
> Just £96 for two.


Gulp and spit...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2015)

She's up to 25K+


----------



## Maharani (Apr 10, 2015)

peterkro said:


> I very much would say the latter.If you look at the pledges you'll see it's not people donating a tenner each but mainly larger amounts.As per the video it seems mainly people in the wine trade who see a possible chance to get into another revenue stream for their jobs.
> The whole thing is a bit stupid as they are going for £35,000 to totally refurb a space,hire workers,train them and buy stock.Given they are to be a PR outlet for NZ wine makers I'd have thought a) it's nowhere near enough and b) said wine makers could fund it out of petty cash.
> This leads me to believe it is in fact a PR stunt all round.


That is quite ridiculous.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 10, 2015)

editor said:


> Ryan Gosling is at the Ritzy tonight.


That's definitely not an April fools. Damn, I'm not in London...I thought he'd stopped acting for 'some time'. I presume he was doing a Q and A for a new film??


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2015)

Maharani said:


> That's definitely not an April fools. Damn, I'm not in London...I thought he'd stopped acting for 'some time'. I presume he was doing a Q and A for a new film??



He's directed a film. Yes it was a Q&A.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 10, 2015)

Lambeth Council has published the runners and riders for the three Brixton constituencies in the General Election. No great surprises. It's great to see some of the fringe parties appearing though: Pirate Party, Cannabis is Safer than Alcohol Party and... the Whig Party 

BBuzz piece.


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 10, 2015)

innit said:


> This is such patent nonsense. If you run a budget carpet shop or a phone card stall or a traditional greengrocer, your business model / profit margin is not going to allow you to pay rent at the same level as a swanky deli or a high end wine shop.
> 
> If you put up the prices for your phone cards or your carpets to a level where you could afford the rents at pop brixton (from what I have heard) or the tripled rents in the arches then you are no longer meeting a need, either of the existing community or the new brixtonites, and won't sell anything, which doesn't sound better.



I'm not talking about moving a carpet shop to Pop Brixton. Those people need different help from places like the council and organizations like Save the Arches

I'm thinking of people in the area with ideas for their own business like the restaurants, delis and bars coming in. There is an appetite for these businesses in Brixton now, like it or not. It's going to grow. Why can't locals be skilled up to provide them? 

I'm trying to realistic and respond positively to the inevitable changes. Maybe I'm patently talking nonsense like you say though. What's your suggestion?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 10, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> He's directed a film. Yes it was a Q&A.


Ahhhhh, Lost River...


----------



## elmpp (Apr 10, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> ...and isn't urban75 one of the biggest forces of brixton gentrification going? just sling the world brixton into (evil capitalist) google and this site comes up, attracting mainly, i would guess, young professionals looking for somewhere to live and visit? maybe one way of reversing brixton gentrification is taking this massive, massive site down and putting brixton a bit under the radar again???


When you talk about brixtonbuzz, a listings site prominently featuring the kind of places that get so much stick here, there is a direct link with gentrification. 

And that's all well and good in context. But then to have endless snearing, self-righteousness and inverse snobbery is hypocritical


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2015)

Brixtonbuzz and Urban75 murdered Brixton!!!

I've heard it all now.


----------



## elmpp (Apr 10, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Brixtonbuzz and Urban75 murdered Brixton!!!
> 
> I've heard it all now.


probably a lot more than you think


----------



## CH1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Lambeth Council has published the runners and riders for the three Brixton constituencies in the General Election. No great surprises. It's great to see some of the fringe parties appearing though: Pirate Party, Cannabis is Safer than Alcohol Party and... the Whig Party
> 
> BBuzz piece.


What's with "Artificial Beast". He/she seems to be pitching for the Green cannabis vote.
Is this a variant of the 1990s practice - subsequently outlawed (Literal Democrat)?


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> ...and isn't urban75 one of the biggest forces of brixton gentrification going? just sling the world brixton into (evil capitalist) google and this site comes up, attracting mainly, i would guess, young professionals looking for somewhere to live and visit? maybe one way of reversing brixton gentrification is taking this massive, massive site down and putting brixton a bit under the radar again???


That is patent rubbish. The joys of foodie-heaven Nu Brixton have regularly been slapped over websites and national and international papers and magazines for years and they're generally the ones pushing and promoting the happy clappy "_isn't Brixton simply divine for young professionals!_" image.

And then there's the estate agents spinning their guff and all the property developer features...


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2015)

elmpp said:


> probably a lot more than you think


Oh please do elaborate.


----------



## innit (Apr 10, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I'm not talking about moving a carpet shop to Pop Brixton. Those people need different help from places like the council and organizations like Save the Arches
> 
> I'm thinking of people in the area with ideas for their own business like the restaurants, delis and bars coming in. There is an appetite for these businesses in Brixton now, like it or not. It's going to grow. Why can't locals be skilled up to provide them?
> 
> I'm trying to realistic and respond positively to the inevitable changes. Maybe I'm patently talking nonsense like you say though. What's your suggestion?


You said "the way to save the older Brixton". Local people opening new delis and bars could be ok, but it's not what I, or I suspect most people, think of as the 'older Brixton'.

As for pop brixton, I hesitate a bit as what I've heard is really just gossip but my suggestion for them if (biiig if!) they genuinely want to see more local people taking units would be to listen to traders who know what there is demand for in terms of business mix, realistic rents and opening hours instead of trying to impose a very inflexible framework that won't appeal to traders who know what there is a market for.


----------



## innit (Apr 10, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Brixtonbuzz and Urban75 murdered Brixton!!!
> 
> I've heard it all now.


...more times than I can count over the last 10 years (And it's still a crock of shit)


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I'm not talking about moving a carpet shop to Pop Brixton. Those people need different help from places like the council and organizations like Save the Arches
> 
> I'm thinking of people in the area with ideas for their own business like the restaurants, delis and bars coming in. There is an appetite for these businesses in Brixton now, like it or not. It's going to grow. Why can't locals be skilled up to provide them?
> 
> I'm trying to realistic and respond positively to the inevitable changes. Maybe I'm patently talking nonsense like you say though. What's your suggestion?


That's how the Village started out and I supported it. Locals were given a chance to start up their own businesses. But then the big money came in and the locals were turfed out, as businesses that didn't give a shit about Brixton ten years smelt _money _and waved their wads around accordingly.


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 10, 2015)

editor said:


> neither do I have the slightest idea about how to set up a business, market a business or run a business



I'm glad you wrote that. All your future pronouncements on people that do have the know how, but for some reason meet with your disapproval because of the blinkered criteria you set within your own personal viewpoint can henceforth be truly taken with a pinch of salt.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 10, 2015)

the pop up box village thing in shoreditch is nearly always empty when i pass it on thursday evenings, but there is always a load of footfall walking past it. 

i give the brixton one a year.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2015)

elmpp said:


> probably a lot more than you think



So being a member and posting means you have blood on your hands too?


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> I'm glad you wrote that. All your future pronouncements on people that do have the know how, but for some reason meet with your disapproval because of the blinkered criteria you set within your own personal viewpoint can henceforth be truly taken with a pinch of salt.


What a bizarre argument. Just like anyone else, I'm perfectly entitled to have an opinion on the businesses moving in to my area regardless of whether I have run a business myself.


----------



## elmpp (Apr 10, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> So being a member and posting means you have blood on your hands too?


Yes. I've said many times before that gentrification is a phenomenon in which we all play a part to varying degrees. Running a listings site featuring the places in the village etc i would say plays no small role. Worst part is, there is benefits gained from doing so which is far worse than wearing a stupid hat or whatever earns the vilification heard daily


----------



## CH1 (Apr 10, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> the pop up box village thing in shoreditch is nearly always empty when i pass it on thursday evenings, but there is always a load of footfall walking past it.
> 
> i give the brixton one a year.


It hasn't got a polytunnel!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2015)

editor said:


> What a bizarre argument. Just like anyone else, I'm perfectly entitled to have an opinion on the businesses moving in to my area regardless of whether I have run a business myself.



You'll be going around making your own mind up about all sorts before you know it.

Then where will we be?


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2015)

elmpp said:


> Yes. I've said many times before that gentrification is a phenomenon in which we all play a part to varying degrees. Running a listings site featuring the places in the village etc i would say plays no small role. Worst part is, there is benefits gained from doing so which is far worse than wearing a stupid hat or whatever earns the vilification heard daily


Brixton Buzz started looooong after the Village opened and the area had been gentrified silly, and if you bothered to read the site you'd see the vast majority of articles are concerned with local issues, many of them linked to the negative aspects of gentrification.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2015)

CH1 said:


> It hasn't got a polytunnel!


God job Pop Brixton is looking for unpaid volunteers to get theirs going.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 10, 2015)

editor said:


> That's how the Village started out and I supported it. Locals were given a chance to start up their own businesses. But then the big money came in and the locals were turfed out, as businesses that didn't give a shit about Brixton ten years smelt _money _and waved their wads around accordingly.


Not quite true. A lot of those businesses are still there - Circus, Snugg, Wild Caper, Cornercopia, even Franco Manca.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Not quite true. A lot of those businesses are still there - Circus, Snugg, Wild Caper, Cornercopia, even Franco Manca.


Well, not every single one was priced out, but a lot have been and from what I've heard, there's more to come soon. I don't know who Snugg are.

*edit: ah they're relatively new.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 10, 2015)

Honest Burgers advertising for a marketing intern - reimbursment: weekly travel card (z1-3) and 7 quid lunch expenses.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Honest Burgers advertising for a marketing intern - reimbursment: weekly travel card (z1-3) and 7 quid lunch expenses.



Wow....free travel and free dinner...and all the glamor of a burger bar! What's not to jump at!!!


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Honest Burgers advertising for a marketing intern - reimbursment: weekly travel card (z1-3) and 7 quid lunch expenses.


How mighty fucking generous of them: 


> *How Honest Burgers became the latest chain to tap into the burger boom*
> *The fast-growing burger business has landed a £7m funding deal and will open more restaurants in London this year*
> The chain is about to get even bigger. The company has just raised £7m from Active Private Investment, the private equity firm that also owns stakes in Evans cycle shops and Leon cafes. The plan is to open five new restaurants in the next year.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...latest-chain-to-tap-into-the-burger-boom.html


Have you got a link for their advert, btw?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2015)

editor said:


> How mighty fucking generous of them:
> 
> Have you got a link for their advert, btw?



http://www.honestburgers.co.uk/news/2015/03/marketing-internship/


----------



## Black Halo (Apr 10, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> http://www.honestburgers.co.uk/news/2015/03/marketing-internship/


Though they now have changed their minds and are offering £7.25 an hour now?

EDIT:
They are suggesting a weekly zone 1-3 travel card + two lunches is = £7.25 an hour?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2015)

7 million quid investment....first move, get some people to work for fuck all...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2015)

Black Halo said:


> Though they now have changed their minds and are offering £7.25 an hour now?




So instead of travel card and dinner money....they just give you the same amount of cash to sort you're own travel card and dinner...?


----------



## elmpp (Apr 10, 2015)

editor said:


> How mighty fucking generous of them:
> 
> Have you got a link for their advert, btw?




How much does Tricky_Skills and others receive for creating content for you??


----------



## Black Halo (Apr 10, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> So instead of travel card and dinner money....they just give you the same amount of cash to sort you're own travel card and dinner...?


But travel card is £37.70 and lunch is max. £10 a day (I'd say) which for 16 hours work is £3.61 an hour, even with £20 a day for lunch that's only £4.86 (or are my maths way off?)


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2015)

elmpp said:


> How much does Tricky_Skills and others receive for creating content for you??


They don't create content for 'me' - they create it because _they want to_ and I'm happy to distribute it to a wider audience - and they get paid exactly the same amount as me: nothing.

We don't have any investment, we don't take any advertising, we don't accept any grants, and we give away all the money that Brixton Buzz generates (via the beer we sell) to local charities like the Soup Kitchen and to campaign groups.

All of which leaves you looking rather silly.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2015)

Black Halo said:


> But travel card is £37.70 and lunch is max. £10 a day (I'd say) which for 16 hours work is £3.61 an hour, even with £20 a day for lunch that's only £4.86 (or are my maths way off?)


 
zone 1-3 has to be more than that a week. I pay £144 for a monthly.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> zone 1-3 has to be more than that a week. I pay £144 for a monthly.



Ignore that...It is 37.70


----------



## elmpp (Apr 10, 2015)

editor said:


> They don't create content for 'me' - they create it because _they want to_ and I'm happy to distribute it to a wider audience - and they get paid exactly the same amount as me: nothing.
> 
> We don't have any investment, we don't take any advertising, we don't accept any grants, and we give away all the money that Brixton Buzz generates (via the beer we sell) to local charities like the Soup Kitchen and to campaign groups.
> 
> All of which leaves you looking rather silly.



Not really. Media sites (and all outlets really) such as there rarely make money anyway but what is valuable are the readerships and the twitter followers etc. All of which increase somewhat off the back of other's work and in the case of the listings sections of the site, the gentrification. These are things you benefit from.


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 10, 2015)

"Remuneration: weekly zones 1-3 travelcard and lunch allowance (or £7.25 per hour)"

I read that as either or. So it's £7.25 ph. Do editor's preferential Brixton eateries pay their staff more or less than £7.25 ph?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2015)

Updated add reads:

The internship:
6 weeks, 2x days per week. Start date: ASAP
Remuneration: weekly zones 1-3 travelcard and lunch allowance (or £7.25 per hour)

Doesn't say the hours....

Original add was offering £7 a day lunch allowance.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> "Remuneration: weekly zones 1-3 travelcard and lunch allowance (or £7.25 per hour)"
> 
> I read that as either or. So it's £7.25 ph. Does editor's preferential Brixton eateries pay their staff more or less?



The original ad did not offer either/or - they just updated it in the last 30mins


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2015)

elmpp said:


> Not really. Media sites (and all outlets really) such as there rarely make money anyway but what is valuable are the readerships and the twitter followers etc. All of which increase somewhat off the back of other's work and in the case of the listings sections of the site, the gentrification. These are things you benefit from.


What clueless, uninformed, spiteful drivel are you spouting now?


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 10, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The original ad did not offer either/or - they just updated it in the last 30mins



Perhaps they realised there was an error too late. Proofreader required before letting out into the wide world.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Perhaps they realised there was an error to late. Proofreader required before letting out into the wide world.


Perhaps. Or perhaps they're just following the now-standard industry practice of exploiting young workers with internships while maximising profits for themselves, but then realised that they were heading for a PR disaster.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2015)

I suspect the latter.


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 10, 2015)

editor said:


> Perhaps. Or perhaps they're just following the now-standard industry practice of exploiting young workers with internships while maximising profits for themselves, but then realised that they were heading for a PR disaster.



What a devious cynical mind you have. If they wanted someone to work for free I'm sure they would have gone ahead anyway. £7.25 seems very reasonable.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> £7.25 seems very reasonable.



Really?!? You come cheap!


----------



## elmpp (Apr 10, 2015)

editor said:


> What clueless, uninformed, spiteful drivel are you spouting now?


You own a site that is benefitting from gentrification and unpaid work


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 10, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Really?!? You come cheap!



It's a 2 days a week internship, wtf do you expect, £15.00 ph?


----------



## innit (Apr 10, 2015)

London living wage = 9.15ph


----------



## Black Halo (Apr 10, 2015)

innit said:


> London living wage = 9.15ph


Had not realised it was that "high" now, that's 40% higher than the minimum wage.


----------



## aussw9 (Apr 10, 2015)

To be fair, I had to complete over 200 hours of practical experience in order to get my degree. Of which i did at expenses. 

Friends who were involved in medical related degrees had to do many many more hours of placement at the same rate. 

If you're still studying and have the time, i'd beleive its a no-brainer. Industry experience plus a potential avenue for employment post degree. Usually a mutually beneficial arrangement if the employer is not just out to use you as a tea-maker.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 10, 2015)

The cheapest main on thee menu at Honest Burger is a fritter that comes in at £7
the other burgers are all £8+ so unless you are happy with a fritter and a glass of tap water you will be putting your hand in your pocket


----------



## T & P (Apr 10, 2015)

£7.25 is still better than the minimum wage, which depressingly is still paid by countless bars and eateries in Brixton and elsewhere.

ETA: indeed, one quick search reveals for instance that the Dogstar appears to be offering the grand sum of £6.50 ph in this ad

http://www.gumtree.com/p/bar-jobs/w...-legendary-dogstar-immediate-start/1107640934


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> It's a 2 days a week internship, wtf do you expect, £15.00 ph?



I'd expect London Living Wage.


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 10, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'd expect London Living Wage.



Well until that becomes a statute reality I suggest you avoid all your preferred eateries, bars and pubs that only pay the minimum wage.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Well until that becomes a statute reality I suggest you avoid all your preferred eateries, bars and pubs that only pay the minimum wage.



I do my best...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2015)

It would be quite useful to see a list of minimum wage/above minimum wage/london living wage businesses in the area...


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 10, 2015)

elmpp said:


> How much does Tricky_Skills and others receive for creating content for you??



I get paid fuck all for what I 'create' [ha!] for Brixton Buzz. I wouldn't want it any other way.

We are a small team at Brixton Buzz. We aren't in this for the money. There is none...

What motivates me personally is the need to report stories that others are so blatantly missing. It sounds really arsey but I genuinely believe that these are important stories that need to be told in Brixton. Others can't be arsed, or they have other commercial restrictions preventing them from reporting these issues.

If editor offered me any payment for Brixton Buzz then it would seem false. I'd become a clock watcher. I'd think just 300 more words and then I've earned my wage for this story. There would be no motivation. The stories would be even more bollocks than usual.

There is so much shit spoken about 'sustainability' with websites. Your reference to the 'value' of twitter feeds is evidence of this. We aren't striving to have the largest number of followers. Twitter is just but one means in which we can use to tell people about our stories.

The only way you can sustain what you are doing is by having a passion to write these stories. The only funding that we need is the cost of hosting. I'll happily write a story first thing before work if it means getting it out there. I'd hate to be in a position where I rely upon begging to readers to fund what I am writing.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2015)

elmpp said:


> more akin to direct democracy



For web-users with Paypal accounts and/or credit cards.

So, "direct", but not really "democracy".


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 10, 2015)

elmpp said:


> You own a site that is benefitting from gentrification and unpaid work



UTTER SHITE.

Who is benefitting? In what way? If you mean the charities that we provide funding for, then yeah. Once again - this isn't unpaid work. editor often suggests a story to me. If I don't like it, or more importantly I don't believe that it needs to be told then I'll pass on it.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> I'd hate to be in a position where I rely upon begging to readers to fund what I am writing.


That said, you should consider starting a Patreon or similar. There's nothing wrong with being rewarded for passion projects.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> How do most people start £35,000 businesses? They borrow capital.
> 
> How do most cooperatives start £35,000 businesses? They borrow capital.



Crowd-funding isn't necessarily a form of borrowing, though. Sometimes it's akin to begging, other times it's a form of barter.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2015)

elmpp said:


> People en masse. They vote against by not voting



Contradiction in terms.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2015)

elmpp said:


> you're all just plain wrong



The ultimate argument of the idiot.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> As an aside Fay Maschler is really a terrible writer isn't she?



I've been reading her stuff on and off for more than 30 years, and she definitely sins more than she's sinned against.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> The answer to local people not being able to access crowdfunding and similar is to help them do it. Teach local people to use modern methods to open and run their local businesses. Level the playing field to allow locals compete. That's a real start to Reclaiming Brixton I think.



While that's a great aim, it's difficult to accomplish in the "real world" of differential access to the *tools* for accessing crowdfunding or even online education or banking.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> As an aside, some people here seem to have the financial convictions of a goldfish.



What's a "financial conviction" when it's at home?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> While that's a great aim, it's difficult to accomplish in the "real world" of differential access to the *tools* for accessing crowdfunding or even online education or banking.



Just let them use computers....


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2015)

elmpp said:


> Racist



Lackwit.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> What's a "financial conviction" when it's at home?



Fined £200 and do not pass Go


----------



## elmpp (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> I get paid fuck all for what I 'create' [ha!] for Brixton Buzz. I wouldn't want it any other way.
> 
> We are a small team at Brixton Buzz. We aren't in this for the money. There is none...
> 
> ...



In no way am I referring to the standard or motivations behind your work. It's noble stuff.

My point once more is that the value of the site/twitter followers/charity raising ability benefits from your work and, in other ways, from gentrification.

WHICH IS FINE. We're all a part of this. I just can't listen to the self-righteousness. Most notably recently is the case of the crowd-sourced wine merchants. A NEW business, displacing no other. Out come the comments about rich friends, inverse snobbery around wine drinking etc etc.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2015)

deadringer said:


> If only this vast majority from your resident association meetings had some tech savvy person who knows his way around the internet to help them set up and market a crowdfunded idea.



Which kind of misses their (willing or unwilling) lack of access to the technology to *monitor* any such idea.

Unless you think editor is going to keep "open house" so that people can have a go on his computer.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 10, 2015)

elmpp What value? You haven't explained this. Until you are able to define exactly what 'value' Brixton Buzz has then you are talking bollocks.

You just don't get it. We don't want to make money out of it. This would only compromise us as it has others. We don't want some spunking 200k twitter followers. Marketing turns everything into shite.

I personally see the only 'value' that Brixton Buzz has is that it is a platform in which to put across stories that others ignore from a completely independent standpoint. That's quite rare.

My 'work'  benefits from gentrification? Have you actually read some of the stuff I've been writing?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 10, 2015)

elmpp said:


> Not really. Media sites (and all outlets really) such as there rarely make money anyway but what is valuable are the readerships and the twitter followers etc. All of which increase somewhat off the back of other's work and in the case of the listings sections of the site, the gentrification. These are things you benefit from.



eh?  You've lost me there, are you a troll?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2015)

The other element to crowdfunding is that you tend to need a crowd to reach out to....so even if you have the technology, you may not have an extended enough network of 'friends' to create the financial net required to fund your project....


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Maybe after a successful arches fight the energy its generated could be funneled into working for a greater Brixton local led economy? Teach locals what it needs to set up a business.
> 
> Everybody has different skills. I'd have absolutely no way of knowing how to organize /carry on something like that but I have skills that would be valuable and would love to help any organization like it
> 
> Gentrification is here to stay, the way to save the older Brixton is be as good as the people coming in. Then you are automatically better



Meanwhile, here in actual London, "gentrification" has meant the closure of local shops (however much they diversified their customer base) due to rent rises, and their replacement with shops that serve visitors rather than the local community. In the '70s I watched this creep outward from Putney and Battersea and do exactly that, then into Balham and Clapham in the '80s and '90s, and so on.
it'd be great if you could "save" an area merely by "being as good" as the incomers, but it really *isn't* that simple.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> This is not about Nu Brixton versus old Brixton, this is about class.
> This is about middle class people invading an area enmass and taking everything including our homes. They bring with them an appalling attitude that borders on undisguised contempt for the poor.
> They are not frightened of the blacks anymore, they're not frightened of the poor anymore. They've got security, they have always had security; mummy and daddy gave it to them, the state gave it to them to keep the working class in their place and now they want that as well.
> 
> ...



It's about class, and about that other Marxian bugbear: Capitalism - the bugbear that facilitates the class conflict, and generally supports the hegemony of the middle classes. That doesn't mean we shouldn't resist, but it does mean that they (and capitalism) see their victory as assured.
Lets at the very least give them some lumps to remember us by!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> it;s shit but it's the market, init. the same free market that created the business that people are trying to protect now. it's the game that's shit, not really the players. you cannot really condem people for setting up wanky businesses that wanky people are stupid enough to spunk their dollar on. imo, as long as the social housing and social housing rents are looked after, then the rest is, sadly, fair game. capitalism, innit.



There is no "free market", only the loaded dice of capitalism.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> also - has anyone asked working class people in brixton what they prefer - old or nu brixton? there seems to be a consensus on here that they hate it. but how do we know that for sure? hhmmm seems like guess work.



Most of the people on my estate are working class, and a lot of them make negative comments about nu-Brixton. Now, that's just my small estate (300-ish dwellings, the majority social-rent) in SW2, but I'm not convinced that we're unique, or even in a minority, as friends and relatives on Clapham Park and others have made similar remarks.


----------



## elmpp (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> elmpp What value? You haven't explained this. Until you are able to define exactly what 'value' Brixton Buzz has then you are talking bollocks.
> 
> You just don't get it. We don't want to make money out of it. This would only compromise us as it has others. We don't want some spunking 200k twitter followers. Marketing turns everything into shite.
> 
> ...



The site and twitter account has a market value


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 10, 2015)

elmpp said:


> The site and twitter account has a market value


----------



## Crispy (Apr 10, 2015)

elmpp said:


> The site and twitter account has a market value


_Everything_ has a market value. Doesn't mean everything is for sale.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> I get paid fuck all for what I 'create' [ha!] for Brixton Buzz. I wouldn't want it any other way.
> 
> We are a small team at Brixton Buzz. We aren't in this for the money. There is none...
> 
> ...



And the above is why you're a good "campaigning journalist" (in the professional, practical sense of the words) however much you deny it - you're doing it for the story; for getting a minority perspective out there, not for kudos, and not for money. 
This is why "B-Buzz" wins out over "B-Blog" in terms of Brixton stories, IMO. B-Blog always have the bottom line in sight - "should I publish this story that might piss off advertisers/contacts/potential funders?", whereas B-Buzz tends to only care about the story.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Fined £200 and do not pass Go



But I didn't *want* to pass "Go", so ner!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2015)

elmpp said:


> In no way am I referring to the standard or motivations behind your work. It's noble stuff.
> 
> My point once more is that the value of the site/twitter followers/charity raising ability benefits from your work and, in other ways, from gentrification.
> 
> WHICH IS FINE. We're all a part of this. I just can't listen to the self-righteousness. Most notably recently is the case of the crowd-sourced wine merchants. A NEW business, displacing no other. Out come the comments about rich friends, inverse snobbery around wine drinking etc etc.



Please link or quote the "inverse snobbery about wine drinking".
Thanks.


----------



## Manter (Apr 10, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It would be quite useful to see a list of minimum wage/above minimum wage/london living wage businesses in the area...


http://www.livingwage.org.uk/employers


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2015)

T & P said:


> £7.25 is still better than the minimum wage, which depressingly is still paid by countless bars and eateries in Brixton and elsewhere.
> 
> ETA: indeed, one quick search reveals for instance that the Dogstar appears to be offering the grand sum of £6.50 ph in this ad
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/bar-jobs/w...-legendary-dogstar-immediate-start/1107640934


Like almost pub chains, Antic - a particularly slippery company, truth be told - pay terrible wages but I will say one thing: if you work at the Dogstar you get a working environment that is far better than most, and being more club based they do share tips. No that I'm defending their pay in any way, which is shite.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2015)

elmpp said:


> In no way am I referring to the standard or motivations behind your work. It's noble stuff.
> 
> My point once more is that the value of the site/twitter followers/charity raising ability benefits from your work and, in other ways, from gentrification.
> 
> WHICH IS FINE. We're all a part of this. I just can't listen to the self-righteousness. Most notably recently is the case of the crowd-sourced wine merchants. A NEW business, displacing no other. Out come the comments about rich friends, inverse snobbery around wine drinking etc etc.


Actually, this outside company absolutely *is* displacing a local, less well connected/funded business that may have loved to have been able to open up in this exciting "community-based" venture.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 10, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Most of the people on my estate are working class, and a lot of them make negative comments about nu-Brixton. Now, that's just my small estate (300-ish dwellings, the majority social-rent) in SW2, but I'm not convinced that we're unique, or even in a minority, as friends and relatives on Clapham Park and others have made similar remarks.



I hear the same around my end of Brixton/ LJ. Have tried to explain here negative comments are widespread. Its not just a few posters here and the Ed going on about it. 

I get the impression there are two different worlds in Brixton and here. Some posters just do not understand what its like for a lot of people around here.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 10, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I'm thinking of people in the area with ideas for their own business like the restaurants, delis and bars coming in. There is an appetite for these businesses in Brixton now, like it or not. It's going to grow. Why can't locals be skilled up to provide them?



Wrong.

The appetite is from landlords. Bars and Restaurents ( licensed) can make enough cash flow to pay high rents. Its not accident that landlords want "A3" planning permission.

I was asked by a landlord last week for advice on how to get his retail shop changed to A3 planning classification as he realised he could make a lot more money out of it.

Retail shops do not have the cash flow of bars and restaurants selling alcohol.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 10, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I hear the same around my end of Brixton/ LJ. Have tried to explain here negative comments are widespread. Its not just a few posters here and the Ed going on about it.
> 
> I get the impression there are two different worlds in Brixton and here. *Some posters just do not understand what its like for a lot of people around here*.



It's worse than that, they do understand; they want more, they want it all because "enough" is a dirty word for them.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 10, 2015)

I was reading the Brixton Society newsletter and there was a piece by an ex Cllr on the changes in Ferndale Ward over the last 20 years. Loss of local employment, house prices unaffordable to the average person and a new thing - a food bank.

There is an increasing and imo dangerous growing divide in London between the haves and the have nots. Its storing up trouble in the future. Politicians are not dealing with it.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I get the impression there are two different worlds in Brixton and here. Some posters just do not understand what its like for a lot of people around here.


Absolutely. Some people are astonished why anyone could possibly find anything negative to say about a wonderful new foodie restaurant opening up - perhaps one that charges nearly a £100 for two people - and you'll dismissed as a NIMBY if you dare articulate any concerns about those who can't afford such extravagant luxuries.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 11, 2015)

editor said:


> Absolutely. Some people are astonished why anyone could possibly find anything negative to say about a wonderful new foodie restaurant opening up - perhaps one that charges nearly a £100 for two people - and you'll dismissed as a NIMBY if you dare articulate any concerns about those who can't afford such extravagant luxuries.



Shut up yer nimby git


----------



## gabi (Apr 11, 2015)

editor said:


> Absolutely. Some people are astonished why anyone could possibly find anything negative to say about a wonderful new foodie restaurant opening up - perhaps one that charges nearly a £100 for two people - and you'll dismissed as a NIMBY if you dare articulate any concerns about those who can't afford such extravagant luxuries.



Yes, because I just spent 100 quid at cafe provencal in the market . Try 16 quid for two people, massive portions, BYO booze and all served up by lovely folk from the Dominican Republic who started the place on a wing and a prayer.

Grow up. You're making yourself look foolish. And that diverse group - oh dear. Busy slurping overpriced drinks in the oh so working class Ritzy while trying to recruit 'graphic designers and media types' to their cause to oust, er graphic designers and media types from their holy environs. Pathetic.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2015)

gabi said:


> Yes, because I just spent 100 quid at cafe provencal in the market . Try 16 quid for two people, massive portions, BYO booze and all served up by lovely folk from the Dominican Republic who started the place on a wing and a prayer.


Why on earth do you think it's _all about you?

_


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 11, 2015)

Why on earth don't they just do a pop up Board?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 11, 2015)

gabi said:


> Busy slurping overpriced drinks in the oh so working class Ritzy while trying to recruit 'graphic designers and media types' to their cause to oust, er graphic designers and media types from their holy environs. Pathetic.



Actually that's Market House. The owners are quite embedded in Brixton and have been for donkeys years. They own the Satay Bar too. The drinks are not especially overpriced. Pretty much standard pub prices for London. 

A 'graphic designer' is not necessarily a high paid proffesional working for some swanky advertising company. Lots of people are graphic designers through sheer hard work, self taught, doing it on the lamb....like not all musicians are millionaire rock stars.

I make a few quid out of graphic design, small change, outside of my day job, don't make me part of some media elite...I do a lot of work for free for bands and clubs and charities...I found something I liked to do, people liked what I did and I used it to get me places I wanted to go....like gigs and clubs and events...it's not a massive idea to grasp to just be good at something and do it for a reason other than just cash.

I'm not sure what a 'media type' is so I can't speak on their behalf....but I'm sure, like most gigs in life, be it actor, artist, musician, there are many many tiers in which people will operate, and being media savvy don't make you a guru any more than busking outside Lidl makes you a rock god. Don't mean you skills are less valuable to someone who needs them for something....erm...other than just making cash!

Why does where people meet matter! (imagine if it was the Ritzy, that foul place where the workers stood up for themselves, fought their corner and achieved fair pay for a days works, and thus would seem apt to launch another movement that sought to defend the rights of people who feel trodden on and pushed down.....oh lord, shock, horror....how much is the coffee!!!) Or how a photograph might spell something other than your own idea about diversity in your own head...(Do you know the race, nationality, sexuality, class, colour, religion of everyone in that photo? Can you tell if that is really a diverse crowd or not just from looking at it? I can't)

I dunno....this whole debate/thread/chain of conversation seems to have lost its way completely and become little more than a really dull game of darts. A bunch of blunt pricks flying around scoring cheap points.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2015)

gabi said:


> Yes, because I just spent 100 quid at cafe provencal in the market . Try 16 quid for two people, massive portions, BYO booze and all served up by lovely folk from the Dominican Republic who started the place on a wing and a prayer.
> 
> Grow up. You're making yourself look foolish. And that diverse group - oh dear. Busy slurping overpriced drinks in the oh so working class Ritzy while trying to recruit 'graphic designers and media types' to their cause to oust, er graphic designers and media types from their holy environs. Pathetic.



I know you're somewhat egocentric, but this isn't about you and what you just ate, gabi.


----------



## innit (Apr 11, 2015)

I've been watching the work going on next door to brixton wholefoods for the last few weeks - they've opened today. Expensive menswear and coffee. Shades of Williamsburg. 

The florist at about 65 Atlantic road is about to move to new premises in Brixton - she didn't say where.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2015)

gabi said:


> Busy slurping overpriced drinks


you're pissing it away again.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2015)

innit said:


> I've been watching the work going on next door to brixton wholefoods for the last few weeks - they've opened today. Expensive menswear and coffee. Shades of Williamsburg.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Apr 11, 2015)

I passed that shop this morning and had to stop myself walking in because it looked so clean and spacious and inviting. Fortunately I had already had coffee so managed to resist.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Apr 11, 2015)

I hope to cheer everyone up now with some photos from Easter Monday's Kids Fun Stuff event at the St Matthews Tenants Hall. Jointly organized by the Tenants and Residents Association and the Bar and Social Club, the St Matthews kids were treated to easter bonnet decorating, egg painting with some special shiny paints our Treasurer procured (off the internet I might add), an egg hunt in the gardens which lasted all of 3 minutes and reminded me of a plague of locusts, all washed down with hot dogs and chips. The photos are by permission of said Treasurer, Ewa Neal, who also happens to be an excellent freelance photographer.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Effrasurfer (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Effrasurfer (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Effrasurfer (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Effrasurfer (Apr 11, 2015)

Plus a couple of phone snaps by yours truly...


----------



## Effrasurfer (Apr 11, 2015)

In asking permission from the mum of the 'Keep Calm and Love Me' artist to use his photo, I learned that her kids have been inspired to buy some more of these pound shop canvases and are currently working on a sunset. YBA's in the making!


----------



## gabi (Apr 11, 2015)

Anyone lost a little grey maybe 6 month old kitten around Myatts Field way? We don't know what to do.. it followed us home and looks lost, no collar. We think we will take it in overnight and then check the microchip (how do we even do this?)


----------



## Greebo (Apr 11, 2015)

gabi said:


> <snip> We think we will take it in overnight and then check the microchip (how do we even do this?)


Take it to a vet, they can check for microchips and read one if it's there.


----------



## gabi (Apr 11, 2015)

Ok, well that will need to wait till monday i think. thing is, we have a dog, whos currently going crazy. we have a small place.

it's the sweetest little kitten. would anyone local be willing to take it in for a couple of days? shes currently in our animal transport cage in our bathroom and i feel terrible.


----------



## gabi (Apr 11, 2015)

whats the done thing here btw? should we have taken it in at all? it is very small and followed us for a long time and was even waiting outside when my wife took the dog out for her walk. i dunno.


----------



## T & P (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes, the right thing to do. Young kittens are not meant to be allowed outdoors so it's likely lost, and wild ones wouldn't be roaming by themselves unless lost either. You've most likely saved it from being run over or killed by a fox or dog.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 12, 2015)

innit said:


> I've been watching the work going on next door to brixton wholefoods for the last few weeks - they've opened today. Expensive menswear and coffee. Shades of Williamsburg.



I heard they paid a lot for the lease. Nearby business is concerned that when there lease runs out they will not be able to stay in Brixton.


----------



## devilsadvocate (Apr 12, 2015)

gabi said:


> whats the done thing here btw? should we have taken it in at all? it is very small and followed us for a long time and was even waiting outside when my wife took the dog out for her walk. i dunno.


Someone let their new tabby out for a stroll, and you kidnapped it and have it imprisoned in your bathroom. Nice.


----------



## Strath (Apr 12, 2015)

The mural in Mauleverer Road is being demolished.


----------



## Strath (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## gabi (Apr 12, 2015)

devilsadvocate said:


> Someone let their new tabby out for a stroll, and you kidnapped it and have it imprisoned in your bathroom. Nice.



Would you let a baby cat out alone at 10 at night? With no collar with a phone number on? This area is absolutely full of foxes due to myatts field being across the road. Believe me i don't want a cat, the dog's going fucking crazy.

Anyway, we're taking it to Battersea to get its card read this morning.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 12, 2015)

Strath said:


> View attachment 70073 View attachment 70074



Horrid destruction!!!


----------



## gabi (Apr 12, 2015)

gabi said:


> Would you let a baby cat out alone at 10 at night? With no collar with a phone number on? This area is absolutely full of foxes due to myatts field being across the road. Believe me i don't want a cat, the dog's going fucking crazy.
> 
> Anyway, we're taking it to Battersea to get its card read this morning.



Right, so battersea's 24/7 hotline is going to voicemail and lambeth's dog warden 'doesnt deal with cats', the operator actually hung up on me.

any other suggestions?


----------



## colacubes (Apr 12, 2015)

gabi said:


> Right, so battersea's 24/7 hotline is going to voicemail and lambeth's dog warden 'doesnt deal with cats', the operator actually hung up on me.
> 
> any other suggestions?



We took a couple of stray kittens we found to Brockwell Vets in Herne Hill before and they took them in.  They're shut today but they seem to have an out of hours emergency number so maybe give them a try to see if they've got any ideas.

http://www.brockwellvets.co.uk/emergencies/


----------



## happyshopper (Apr 12, 2015)

gabi said:


> Right, so battersea's 24/7 hotline is going to voicemail and lambeth's dog warden 'doesnt deal with cats', the operator actually hung up on me.
> 
> any other suggestions?



http://www.celiahammond.org


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 12, 2015)

There's an emergency pet hospital in Wimbledon....although they are likely to try convince you to keep it til Monday.


----------



## gabi (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for the tips, I found a place in streatham that will check if its got a microchip today, but they wont hold onto it unless it does. in which case im afraid i will have to let it go. we both work and yeh, with a dog its proving very tricky already. shit situation. i really hope its got a chip.


----------



## T & P (Apr 12, 2015)

Battersea Dogs is open every day, including today. At least it used to. You could always just take it straight there. No need to phone in advance.


----------



## Jangleballix (Apr 12, 2015)

Cats Protection Greenwich 020 8853 8666
						Bromley 020 8313 3687


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 12, 2015)

innit said:


> I've been watching the work going on next door to brixton wholefoods for the last few weeks - they've opened today. Expensive menswear and coffee. Shades of Williamsburg.


I was just in there today, it's got some great clothes to be fair. I got a lovely top.


----------



## organicpanda (Apr 12, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I heard they paid a lot for the lease. Nearby business is concerned that when there lease runs out they will not be able to stay in Brixton.


my understanding is that if the landlord charged less for similar properties when the lease was renewed, then the business paying the higher rent would be able to take the landlord to court to get their rent reduced.


----------



## gabi (Apr 12, 2015)

T & P said:


> Battersea Dogs is open every day, including today. At least it used to. You could always just take it straight there. No need to phone in advance.



Yeh, well apparently their lost pet line is open every day too. Wasn't open last night, not been open today.

I've only heard bad things about them in the past tbh, so not fussed. God knows why they're so venerated. Lambeth told me to call battersea, battersea told me (on their website) to call Lambeth. Just useless. God forbid I ever lose my dog.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 12, 2015)

gabi said:


> Yeh, well apparently their lost pet line is open every day too. Wasn't open last night, not been open today.
> 
> I've only heard bad things about them in the past tbh, so not fussed. God knows why they're so venerated. Lambeth told me to call battersea, battersea told me (on their website) to call Lambeth. Just useless. God forbid I ever lose my dog.


Assuming it's not chipped, it's OK to just put it out without feeding it.  If there are dogs or foxes it will know what to do. When it's hungry it will go back home. Cats don't get lost. It doesn't behave like a feral cat, so it probably has a home and its owners have probably just gone away for a few days. On the off chance that its owners have moved away or died or chucked it out it will come back to you after a few days and you can go through this cycle all over again.  Next time you could put its photo on lamp posts and you might find out its history.


----------



## T & P (Apr 12, 2015)

Let us know the outcome anyway. If it's very young and your gut tells you it'd be at risk, your gut might be right. I cannot take it in but if you're really desperate I can make a couple of calls to friends and see if anyone can.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 12, 2015)

organicpanda said:


> my understanding is that if the landlord charged less for similar properties when the lease was renewed, then the business paying the higher rent would be able to take the landlord to court to get their rent reduced.


Depends on the lease. One commercial landlord locally keeps shops on leases as short as 3 months, with a clause stating no obligation to renew, or retain terms and conditions. Even the solicitor who witnesses the renewals says really poor practice, but it keeps us by the short and curlys, as 'twere.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 12, 2015)

organicpanda said:


> my understanding is that if the landlord charged less for similar properties when the lease was renewed, then the business paying the higher rent would be able to take the landlord to court to get their rent reduced.



Still the same problem leading to longstanding existing business being pushed out due to increases in cost of leases.


----------



## Manter (Apr 12, 2015)

What was the outcome on the cat gabi? 

And you're talking absolute shit David Clapson - cats do get lost, particularly young cats. And they don't magically know what to do with dogs or foxes. Or cars for that matter


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 13, 2015)

At various times over the last week we were in The Canterbury, Kaff, Duck Egg Cafe, Honest Burger and the Brixton village Grill. All really different, all really good. Brixton is ace in the spring


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Apr 13, 2015)

elmpp said:


> more akin to direct democracy



Direct democracy proportionate to your ability to pay...so exactly direct democracy!

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> At various times over the last week we were in The Canterbury, Kaff, Duck Egg Cafe, Honest Burger and the Brixton village Grill. All really different, all really good. Brixton is ace in the spring



Gentrifryer...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2015)

Manter said:


> And you're talking absolute shit David Clapson -



I'm glad someone said that!


----------



## Greebo (Apr 13, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Gentrifryer...


I see what you did there...


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 13, 2015)

Manter said:


> What was the outcome on the cat gabi?
> 
> And you're talking absolute shit David Clapson - cats do get lost, particularly young cats. And they don't magically know what to do with dogs or foxes. Or cars for that matter


Nonsensical histrionics from you as usual.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 13, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Nonsensical histrionics from you as usual.



Why not answer the points made, rather than failing to impress with your vocabulary?


----------



## Manter (Apr 13, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Nonsensical histrionics from you as usual.


Dismisses woman with the descriptor 'histrionics'  what a charmer


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2015)

Manter said:


> Dismisses woman with the descriptor 'histrionics'  what a charmer


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2015)

Look at the sad state of Electric Mansions these days.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Nonsensical histrionics



Their first album was rubbish.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 13, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Nonsensical histrionics


 
ooOOOOooo! 8 whole syllables in search of a point...


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2015)

The photo is hard to read but it certainly looks like one customer-baffling statement from the Effra Hall Tavern:


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2015)

Me no understand


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Me no understand


Maybe it's a new form of pub quiz?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2015)

I'll name that complainant in one, Tom....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 13, 2015)

Bad bin day.


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 14, 2015)

I hate wheelie bins. They look so shit in that lovely row of houses.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 14, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I hate wheelie bins. They look so shit in that lovely row of houses.



There has to be a better way of doing the bins. Had to slalom along that road, Hargwyne Street. It would be impossible in a wheelchair or with a push buggy.


----------



## footballerslegs (Apr 14, 2015)

Brixton/Stockwell is like the land that street cleaners/bin collectors forgot at the moment. Not sure whether it's still the knock on from the Easter weekend and confusion over collections etc but it's filthy out there.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2015)

How this place is still here has to be one of the true mysteries of Brixton.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 14, 2015)

editor said:


> How this place is still here has to be one of the true mysteries of Brixton.


I've whittled it down to 2 possibilities:

1. Owns the place outright and is weirdly stubborn about selling out
2. Money laundering/front


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I've whittled it down to 2 possibilities:
> 
> 1. Owns the place outright and is weirdly stubborn about selling out
> 2. Money laundering/front


I'm sure his legendary rudeness and wild pricing must be get some people looking around for the hidden comedy show cameras.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2015)

Here's some muscley people doing muscley things outside the Barrier Block. Obvs, I could do that too if I wasn't so busy.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 14, 2015)

Just had a free health check up at Brixton library. (they are there until 4pm)
It only takes 20 minutes and you get the results straight away.

Some of you may be pleased to hear that i am in excellent shape for my age and i only have a 6.5% risk of having a cardiovascular event over the next ten years. My blood pressure is good and i have little chance of getting diabetes type 2. Still work to do on weight and cholesterol but only marginal improvements needed. I'm going to do a lot more than marginal.

I'm an inch shorter than i always thought i was


----------



## CH1 (Apr 14, 2015)

editor said:


> How this place is still here has to be one of the true mysteries of Brixton.
> View attachment 70184


Since people seem to perpetually obsess about this shop I thought I would try to find out more. Unfortunately the Land Registry does not offer much, except the address of the owner and the fact that they bought it in 1981. There seems to be no mortgage.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 14, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Since people seem to perpetually obsess about this shop I thought I would try to find out more. Unfortunately the Land Registry does not offer much, except the address of the owner and the fact that they bought it in 1981. There seems to be no mortgage.


Academy Photos Limited, Company No. 04536315
Three other people from the Periera family as Directors. Family business.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Academy Photos Limited, Company No. 04536315
> Three other people from the Periera family as Directors. Family business.


Didn't they formerly own the Ms Cuppcake shop - or the shop on their west side? They might be getting in rent from that as well.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 14, 2015)

Off to the Lambeth hustings tonight down in the Streatham.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 14, 2015)

Saw ad for meeting for 'Future Brixton - meet the architects' tonight at 5.30 -8pm 6 Somerleyton Road


----------



## wurlycurly (Apr 14, 2015)

gabi said:


> Would you let a baby cat out alone at 10 at night? With no collar with a phone number on? This area is absolutely full of foxes due to myatts field being across the road. Believe me i don't want a cat, the dog's going fucking crazy.
> 
> Anyway, we're taking it to Battersea to get its card read this morning.



Did you take the cat to Battersea?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 14, 2015)

This is quite rare: all four of the main Parliamentary candidates standing in Vauxhall have come together to criticise Lambeth's short-life housing policy. This includes Labour's Kate Hoey 

Good.

BBuzz piece.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 14, 2015)

Manter said:


> Dismisses woman with the descriptor 'histrionics'  what a charmer


So you're a woman? How am I supposed to know that? Not that it matters, I'm more than happy with your 'nonsensical histrionics' label, which I don't regard as gender specific. You might recall that the last (and only) time when I politely ventured an opinion different from yours, you called me a cunt and a troll. That was after you posted more nonsensical histrionics. So I have zero respect for you or your posts. You reap what you sow.  I suspect that because I am new here you thought you could bully me into silence. I don't like bullies, but I try to feel sorry for them, because the bullying only comes from their weakness of character. So you have my sympathy.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 14, 2015)

editor said:


> How this place is still here has to be one of the true mysteries of Brixton.
> 
> View attachment 70184


As is the guy that runs it...a strange, mysterious being.


----------



## Manter (Apr 14, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> So you're a woman? How am I supposed to know that? Not that it matters, I'm more than happy with your 'nonsensical histrionics' label, which I don't regard as gender specific. You might recall that the last (and only) time when I politely ventured an opinion different from yours, you called me a cunt and a troll. That was after you posted more nonsensical histrionics. So I have zero respect for you or your posts. You reap what you sow.  I suspect that because I am new here you thought you could bully me into silence. I don't like bullies, but I try to feel sorry for them, because the bullying only comes from their weakness of character. So you have my sympathy.


Ah, I'd forgotten you. Yeah, you're the angry, self satisfied type find of making grand pronouncements based on no evidence. 

And I always love angry people doing the 'I feel sorry for you' spiel. Usually involves spittle


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 15, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> So you're a woman? How am I supposed to know that? Not that it matters, I'm more than happy with your 'nonsensical histrionics' label, which I don't regard as gender specific. You might recall that the last (and only) time when I politely ventured an opinion different from yours, you called me a cunt and a troll. That was after you posted more nonsensical histrionics. So I have zero respect for you or your posts. You reap what you sow.  I suspect that because I am new here you thought you could bully me into silence. I don't like bullies, but I try to feel sorry for them, because the bullying only comes from their weakness of character. So you have my sympathy.



Give over, you self-regarding twit.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 15, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Just had a free health check up at Brixton library. (they are there until 4pm)
> It only takes 20 minutes and you get the results straight away.
> 
> Some of you may be pleased to hear that i am in excellent shape for my age and i only have a 6.5% risk of having a cardiovascular event over the next ten years. My blood pressure is good and i have little chance of getting diabetes type 2. Still work to do on weight and cholesterol but only marginal improvements needed. I'm going to do a lot more than marginal.
> ...



It aimed at over 40s. Its free and worth doing. Someone I know who did it found he had early stage diabetes and so got help for it before it got worse.


----------



## blameless77 (Apr 16, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm sure his legendary rudeness and wild pricing must be get some people looking around for the hidden comedy show cameras.


The first is correct. His kids grew up here, mother died years ago, and they have no reason to move. Nice family if eccentric


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2015)

I saw Mr Jay Rayner coming out of the Lido yesterday looking like he had very much over exerted himself. Take it easy, Jay!


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 16, 2015)

I bumped into a Welsh Italian from Bardi / Barry in Brixton yesterday. 

Lido was busy too.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 16, 2015)

I can't find a mention of the sale of Franco Manca. It was in March. So in case anyone missed it...


> City restaurateur David Page’s Fulham Shore vehicle has spent £27.5 million on its latest venture, snapping up Franco Manca. The sourdough pizza chain was founded by Giuseppe Mascoli and started with one restaurant in Brixton Market in 2008. It now has 10 branches across the capital, including two which arrived last year in South Kensington and East Dulwich. Fullham Shore already operated the Tottenham Court Road Franco Manca, a relationship that encouraged Fullham to pursue the deal. "Franco Manca's short, simple menu can support good restaurant margins. This has been demonstrated by the Group's existing franchise at Tottenham Court Road which has been operating for over a year," it said in a statement. Page, a 30-year veteran of Pizza Express, also founded and chaired Clapham House, the owner of the Gourmet Burger Kitchen and Bombay Bicycle Club. Franco Manca will join the Real Greek restaurant chain as part of Fullham Shore's portfolio.



http://www.standard.co.uk/business/...pizza-chain-in-275-million-deal-10143936.html


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> I can't find a mention of the sale of Franco Manca. It was in March. So in case anyone missed it...
> 
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/business/...pizza-chain-in-275-million-deal-10143936.html


Giuseppe Mascoli must be _minted_. And another corporate joins the ranks of market Row...


----------



## Black Halo (Apr 16, 2015)

Thought it had been around longer than 2008, I first visited in Oct that year apparently.

I love that what was important is that "Franco Manca's short, simple menu can support good restaurant margins."

The fact the other restaurants associated with him are Pizza Express,Gourmet Burger Kitchen, Bombay Bicycle Club and the Real Greek, bodes well </sarcasm>


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2015)

Here's a bloke that like to make videos of bus journeys. So here is the eagerly awaited latest blockbuster with the catchy title of: "Abellio London Alexander Dennis Enviro 400MMC Hybrid 2497 YY64 TYV. 109 Brixton To Corydon"


----------



## Maharani (Apr 16, 2015)

That's made me want to get the 109 to Croydon Town Centre...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 16, 2015)

No one needs to go to croydon


----------



## Maharani (Apr 16, 2015)

I said 'want' not 'need'...


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 16, 2015)

Gotta love transport geeks.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 16, 2015)

I was waiting for a song or something...


----------



## ibilly99 (Apr 16, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Gotta love transport geeks.



Enjoy !


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2015)

ibilly99 said:


> Enjoy !



Obviously I have seen this and got suitably excited about it already 

http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-station-in-the-steam-era-1950s-footage/


----------



## Twattor (Apr 16, 2015)

It looks like they've been stripping out Electric Social today.  Sitting on the pavement along side the skip is one of their purple Chesterfields that has to be worth a couple of hundred quid.  I sincerely hope that the BHF next door were offered first refusal before it was unceremoniously dumped.


----------



## Jangleballix (Apr 16, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's a bloke that like to make videos of bus journeys. So here is the eagerly awaited latest blockbuster with the catchy title of: "Abellio London Alexander Dennis Enviro 400MMC Hybrid 2497 YY64 TYV. 109 Brixton To Corydon"




Here's a bloke who that likes to make video reviews of public toilets:


----------



## Smick (Apr 16, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's a bloke that like to make videos of bus journeys. So here is the eagerly awaited latest blockbuster with the catchy title of: "Abellio London Alexander Dennis Enviro 400MMC Hybrid 2497 YY64 TYV. 109 Brixton To Corydon"



They put those same buses on the 415 and I have been very impressed. Maybe not enough to make a video, but I have enjoyed the journey.


----------



## treefrog (Apr 17, 2015)

The nz wine shop was just being discussed on the NZ equivalent of Radio 4 to much excitement.


----------



## gabi (Apr 17, 2015)

Splutter. NZ doesn't have an equivalent of radio 4. The entire media industry down there is completely juvenile and backward.


----------



## treefrog (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh you


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2015)

Windrush Square 5.30am today.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2015)

Here's the latest non-affordable, social housing-free outpost of the ever growing Lexadon property empire on Gresham Road.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 17, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's the latest non-affordable, social housing-free outpost of the ever growing Lexadon property empire on Gresham Road.
> 
> View attachment 70314 View attachment 70315


That's the development that caused a 2 week suspension of our east-bound bus services recently whilst they connected the sewer!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2015)

CH1 said:


> That's the development that caused a 2 week suspension of our east-bound bus services recently whilst they connected the sewer!


no shit


----------



## ash (Apr 17, 2015)

It really passed me off, bummer


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 18, 2015)

gabi said:


> Splutter. NZ doesn't have an equivalent of radio 4. The entire media industry down there is completely juvenile and backward.



Right up your street then.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Apr 18, 2015)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...is-land-because-weve-got-enough-millionaires/

Must be fun to be a billionnaire so you can piss off the millionnaires.


----------



## jamieo (Apr 18, 2015)

Planning application in for a change of use of the old Unison office on Acre Lane to become a Nightingales cafe, they are already based in Balham.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 19, 2015)

The train was very busy today, full steam ahead.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 19, 2015)

Very busy session at the food bank yesterday. Current wish list for those would like to and are able to donate: UHT milk, instant coffee, pasta sauce, toiletries, fruit juice, tinned potatoes, tinned meat/fish, biscuits, toilet roll, nappies. Can't say enough how gratefully received all donations are.


----------



## thatguyhex (Apr 19, 2015)

StubHub have wrapped the ticket gates at Brixton for their new campaign and there doesn't seem to be one fucking non-white face in the whole thing.


----------



## Smick (Apr 19, 2015)

thatguyhex said:


> StubHub have wrapped the ticket gates at Brixton for their new campaign and there doesn't seem to be one fucking non-white face in the whole thing.
> 
> View attachment 70464 View attachment 70466


I've never seen a black ticket tout though. Those half-toothed alcoholic types seeking and selling tickets, in their shit leather jackets, are always white.

 Maybe stubhub have done some demographic analysis into the sort of fucker who makes an easy quid through denying people access to an event which they never intended to go to themselves.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 19, 2015)

I've got tickets off black touts before.


----------



## aussw9 (Apr 20, 2015)

Smick said:


> I've never seen a black ticket tout though. Those half-toothed alcoholic types seeking and selling tickets, in their shit leather jackets, are always white.
> 
> Maybe stubhub have done some demographic analysis into the sort of fucker who makes an easy quid through denying people access to an event which they never intended to go to themselves.



Never been outside the station on an academy night i take it?


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2015)

Two stories from last night:






Brixton arches: Justice for Sean Rigg artwork goes up in the middle of the night






Brixton buskers – the super fast midnight drummer outside Brixton tube


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2015)

Also posted on the Guinness Trust thread: Brixton Guinness Trust residents set up blockade over proposed evictions


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 20, 2015)

a lot touts are old football hooligan faces.


----------



## Smick (Apr 20, 2015)

aussw9 said:


> Never been outside the station on an academy night i take it?


Yeah,I have, but have never bought any tickets.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 20, 2015)

the crown and anchor celebrate the third anniversary of opening today with live music from the Alabama 3 

today is also the target date for a decision on the fate of The Grosvenor 
and some of us are crying into our beer at the start of the first full summer without it......


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2015)

Alabama 3 put in a great set at the 3rd anniversary of the opening of the Crown & Anchor tonight.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 21, 2015)

editor said:


> View attachment 70509
> 
> Alabama 3 put in a great set at the 3rd anniversary of the opening of the Crown & Anchor tonight.


what was the turn out like for this ?
[ i wouldve gone meself but found i lacked funds]


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 21, 2015)

editor said:


> Alabama 3 put in a great set at the 3rd anniversary of the opening of the Crown & Anchor tonight.



Is that a doppelganger at left or have you joined the A3?


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> what was the turn out like for this ?
> [ i wouldve gone meself but found i lacked funds]


I arrived late (as usual) so the numbers had thinned out. The A3 weren't expected to do a second set so I was extra chuffed to see them play in such an intimate setting without a heaving crowd. I'll post some pics up shortly.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2015)

It’s Alabama 3 and lashings of craft ale at Brixton’s Crown & Anchor third birthday party


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 21, 2015)

editor said:


> View attachment 70509
> 
> Alabama 3 put in a great set at the 3rd anniversary of the opening of the Crown & Anchor tonight.


i dont get how things such as this, i.e. a very hip and cool band playing in a very hip bar get your approval, but then similar stuff that has began just recently gets your disapproval. it's all the same, can't you see that? it's all part of the same socio-economic process. at least be consistent.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> i dont get how things such as this, i.e. a very hip and cool band playing in a very hip bar get your approval, but then similar stuff that has began just recently gets your disapproval. it's all the same, can't you see that? it's all part of the same socio-economic process. at least be consistent.


This is a thread for Brixton news so I'm not really interested in indulging your ad hominems or half cocked character analysis.

PS You are aware that Alabama 3 are a local band with a long track record of supporting social issues and that the gig was free, yes? Not quite the same as a £100 meal for two in the Cheeky Udder or whatever the fuck the place is called.


----------



## aussw9 (Apr 21, 2015)

editor said:


> I arrived late (as usual) so the numbers had thinned out. The A3 weren't expected to do a second set so I was extra chuffed to see them play in such an intimate setting without a heaving crowd. I'll post some pics up shortly.



Damn they played a second set? I left stupidly, but then again I'd had my fair share of pints and needed to save the pennies and the brain for work this morning. Great way to spend a Monday evening..


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2015)

aussw9 said:


> Damn they played a second set? I left stupidly, but then again I'd had my fair share of pints and needed to save the pennies and the brain for work this morning. Great way to spend a Monday evening..


Yes, and it was most excellent!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

Alabama 3 are not hip, were never hip. They reek of Brixton, especially the drug drenched hazy days of the lates 80s and early 90s...and they've continued to keep Brixton at the centre of their music, politics and maintain a presence here, support lots of local initiatives and causes, record here, play live for free, keep a regular nite going at Jamm, play for things they care about. 

Alabama 3 is one of the weakest weapons I've seen brandished against Editor in this ongoing witch hunt to out him as some gentrification sympathising double agent.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 21, 2015)

editor said:


> This is a thread for Brixton news so I'm not really interested in indulging your ad hominems or half cocked character analysis.
> 
> PS You are aware that Alabama 3 are a local band with a long track record of supporting social issues and that the gig was free, yes? Not quite the same as a £100 meal for two in the Cheeky Udder or whatever the fuck the place is called.


but the reason why the banter pop up vibrant hub shit is there is because of gigs like that in bars like that. get rid of some elements and make allowances for others? gentrification is i suppose taking rough with smooth - brilliant nights out at nice bars but the loss is say more useful shops or higher rents.

come to thornton heath. cheap housing, loads of cheap local shops  but we haven't seen a beard or a cupcake or a night out like watching alabama 3 in a cool bar since the victorian times.

a neros in the neath would be nice though


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Alabama 3 are not hip, were never hip. They reek of Brixton, especially the drug drenched hazy days of the lates 80s and early 90s...and they've continued to keep Brixton at the centre of their music, politics and maintain a presence here, support lots of local initiatives and causes, record here, play live for free, keep a regular nite going at Jamm, play for things they care about.
> 
> Alabama 3 is one of the weakest weapons I've seen brandished against Editor in this ongoing witch hunt to out him as some gentrification sympathising double agent.



and brixton wasn't being gentrified in the late 80s and 90s? of course it was. i've been hitting the clubs in brixton since the mid 90s and the process was well on its way


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Alabama 3 are not hip, were never hip. They reek of Brixton, especially the drug drenched hazy days of the lates 80s and early 90s...and they've continued to keep Brixton at the centre of their music, politics and maintain a presence here, support lots of local initiatives and causes, record here, play live for free, keep a regular nite going at Jamm, play for things they care about.


Yep. You'd be hard pushed to find a more 'Brixton' band than Alabama 3, and they've done far more benefits than just about any other band I can think of. If I'd been clapping along to some uber-trendy Vice-approved nu-band with wacko haircuts who'd just jetted in from East London and were charging £10 entry to play an uber cool nu-club, he might possibly have some kind of point. But it was a free gig in a pub.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

It has all always been a place of change, but not at anywhere the speed or to the detriment of long term residents, that the last 2 years has witnessed.

I've been here nearly 25 years and people didn't have 'money'. No one I was coming into contact with anyway.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 21, 2015)

i guarantee to you now that if alabama 3 started doing gigs in thornton heath then slowly or surely the area would change and prices would go up. 

i guarantee to you now that if businesses like the fridge, dog star, the albert, etc, etc set up in thornton heath, prices would go and people would be priced out, yuppies would come. it's all part of the gradual climb upward and i just dont get the slagging off of some of it (cocktail bar) but the praising of other parts of it (cool band play in cool bar) if the focus of your distaste is gentrification?


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It has all always been a place of change, but not at anywhere the speed or to the detriment of long term residents, that the last 2 years has witnessed.
> 
> I've been here nearly 25 years and people didn't have 'money'. No one I was coming into contact with anyway.


In the 80s/early 90s, the (ahem)  'happening' places in Brixton were all very much affordable.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

editor said:


> Yep. You'd be hard pushed to find a more 'Brixton' band than Alabama 3, and they've done far more benefits than just about any other band I can think of. If I'd been clapping along to some uber-trendy Vice-approved nu-band with wacko haircuts who'd just jetted in from East London and were charging £10 entry to play an uber cool nu-club, he might possibly have some kind of point. But it was a free gig in a pub.



It's obviously the Thornton Heath effect.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> i guarantee to you now that if alabama 3 started doing gigs in thornton heath then slowly or surely the area would change and prices would go up.


I think you may be overstating the estate agent-attracting power of Alabama 3 just a teensy weensy bit, you know.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> i guarantee to you now that if alabama 3 started doing gigs in thornton heath then slowly or surely the area would change and prices would go up.
> 
> i guarantee to you now that if businesses like the fridge, dog star, the albert, etc, etc set up in thornton heath, prices would go and people would be priced out, yuppies would come. it's all part of the gradual climb upward and i just dont get the slagging off of some of it (cocktail bar) but the praising of other parts of it (cool band play in cool bar) if the focus of your distaste is gentrification?



If I was wanting to bring a band to area to raise the profile of that area I could think of a lot more bands that would make that happen faster than Alabama 3 could. This is a band that struggles to flog their music...they're hardly cutting edge.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

editor said:


> In the 80s/early 90s, the (ahem)  'happening' places in Brixton were all very much affordable.



So, not gentrified then, cos I was on the dole, I got around pretty well on my small amount of cash. Places like the 414, taco joes, bradys....

back then E-banking meant something else...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 21, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> and brixton wasn't being gentrified in the late 80s and 90s? of course it was. i've been hitting the clubs in brixton since the mid 90s and the process was well on its way



The late '80s and early '90s weren't so much "gentrification" as the consequence of a larger demographic becoming convinced by Thatcher's idea of a "property-owning democracy", with people buying flat conversions at good-ish prices, and not having much (or *wanting* much) effect on the local economy, or the balance of that local economy.
Gentrification actually affecting (and *wanting to* have an effect on) the local economy is very much a 21st century thing, as is the rapidity of it, and in the last 5 years, it's often been about selling a sanitised version of "Brixton culture" to incomers, with all the rough edges sanded off, making Brixton safe for those who'd have avoided Brixton like the plague even 10 years ago (although even now a significant number of "incomers" to Brixton, and to Lambeth more broadly, aren't here here for "trendiness" reasons: They're here because of infrastructure and affordable, in relative terms, housing).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 21, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> i guarantee to you now that if alabama 3 started doing gigs in thornton heath then slowly or surely the area would change and prices would go up.
> 
> i guarantee to you now that if businesses like the fridge,* dog star, the albert*, etc, etc set up in thornton heath, prices would go and people would be priced out, yuppies would come. it's all part of the gradual climb upward and i just dont get the slagging off of some of it (cocktail bar) but the praising of other parts of it (cool band play in cool bar) if the focus of your distaste is gentrification?



So Thornton Heath doesn't have pubs that allow live music and/or have a function room?  Give over!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's obviously the Thornton Heath effect.



Only Forntn Heaf "effect" I've ever noticed is that people who move there tend to mentally age into reactionaries overnight.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 21, 2015)

editor said:


> I think you may be overstating the estate agent-attracting power of Alabama 3 just a teensy weensy bit, you know.


............if it was Basement Jaxx it would be a different matter


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

When Adele played the Railway it hardly sent the house prices rocketing in Tulse Hill.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 21, 2015)

Brixton has always been a big destination for music fans so there must be more to the gentrification of recent years than bands in bars.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 21, 2015)

Who da the villans in all this then? The landlords? The vibrant hubs? The yuppies? The youngsters? The council? Who we supposed to be fighting here and why?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

What's a vibrant hub?


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What's a vibrant hub?


Fuck knows. New block of flats with a room at the bottom to show shit art?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 21, 2015)

A few BBuzz pieces from earlier today:

Ken Loach speaking at Left Unity event at Lambeth Town Hall

FoI shows how four property developers paid for four Lambeth staff to attend gentrification property jolly in Cannes

GLA in favour of Higgs Triangle, Herne Hill Society against (Planning meeting is tonight) and

Brixton Rec Users Group has called a meeting to find out how to attract new users


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 21, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Brixton has always been a big destination for music fans so there must be more to the gentrification of recent years than bands in bars.



The "recent years" phenomenon is IMO very much* a result of the commodification and sale of a sanitised version of "Brixton culture"* - "vibrancy" and "edginess", but with the sting of being an outsider/new removed through making sure you need have little or even *no* contact with "old Brixton", while still being able to grab cultural bragging points.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What's a vibrant hub?


Pop Brixton, the one stop incubator business hub for anyone with enough money and sufficient connections is a vibrant hub.
That will be so vibrant we're going to need sunglasses to look at it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What's a vibrant hub?



Isn't it a bit like a vibrating butt plug?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Isn't it a bit like a vibrating butt plug?



You tell me....ha ha


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 21, 2015)

Thatd be a vibrating pop up hub


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 21, 2015)

Genuine question is there an argument from the right against gentrification.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 21, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> Genuine question is there an argument from the right against gentrification.



If by "the right", you mean from the Tories, then while some councillors and a few MPs chafe against it, there are no policies against gentrification. Then again, even the so-called left in the form of the Labour Party or the Lib-Dims have no policies against it. It doesn't benefit them to have policies against it.
And let's be clear, when *we're* (i.e. old-time locals) talking about "gentrification", we're talking about the current accelerated destruction of old Brixton so that "new Brixton" can be developed and sold on as some sort of lifestyle accessory. We're not talking about gradual demographic change/circulation between suburbs and inner city over decades, which is something that's been happening in London for at least 2 centuries.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 21, 2015)

Fair nuff


----------



## CH1 (Apr 21, 2015)

As far as I can see no one has noted there is a council by election on 7th May.
Anyone know the circumstances?
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/def...yelection-nominations-notice-of-poll-2015.pdf


----------



## colacubes (Apr 21, 2015)

CH1 said:


> As far as I can see no one has noted there is a council by election on 7th May.
> Anyone know the circumstances?
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/def...yelection-nominations-notice-of-poll-2015.pdf



I think it's because Kingsley Abrams resigned from the Labour Party.  I could be wrong though.  Tricky Skills will know


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2015)

colacubes said:


> I think it's because Kingsley Abrams resigned from the Labour Party.  I could be wrong though.  Tricky Skills will know


Don't think so: Vice Chair of Vassall Ward Labour party joins Comrade Kingsley in resigning because of Lambeth Council cuts


----------



## colacubes (Apr 21, 2015)

editor said:


> Don't think so: Vice Chair of Vassall Ward Labour party joins Comrade Kingsley in resigning because of Lambeth Council cuts



Yeah, but the by-election would be generated by him resigning from the Labour party and joining TUSC I think.

ETA - in fact the story you posted says exactly that.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 21, 2015)

colacubes said:


> I think it's because Kingsley Abrams resigned from the Labour Party.  I could be wrong though.  Tricky Skills will know



Chris Marsh resigned for 'health reasons.' There's a little more of a story here to be told, but perhaps not for now.

Comrade Kingsley is contesting the seat for Left Unity. The Nu Labour candidate is the ultra, ultra Blairite Vaila McClure - something that you could never accuse Chris Marsh of being...

We touched on the by-election at the foot of this BBuzz post.

The LibDem candidate is also standing for his party in the Vauxhall constituency in the General Election. Lack of talent? Not much...

Plus another double hatter is Danny Lambert who is also standing in the General Election.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Yeah, but the by-election would be generated by him resigning from the Labour party and joining TUSC I think.
> 
> ETA - in fact the story you posted says exactly that.


What do I know? Nothing , that's what! Doh!


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 21, 2015)

What happens if one of the "double hatters" wins both their elections?


----------



## colacubes (Apr 21, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Chris Marsh resigned for 'health reasons.' There's a little more of a story here to be told, but perhaps not for now.
> 
> Comrade Kingsley is contesting the seat for Left Unity. The Nu Labour candidate is the ultra, ultra Blairite Vaila McClure - something that you could never accuse Chris Marsh of being...
> 
> ...



Ah ok - I'd missed the 2nd resignation!


----------



## colacubes (Apr 21, 2015)

editor said:


> What do I know? Nothing , that's what! Doh!



It turns out it was somewhere inbetween the 2 of our interpretations   All bow down to local democracy guru Tricky Skills


----------



## colacubes (Apr 21, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> What happens if one of the "double hatters" wins both their elections?



I think technically you can be both an MP and a councillor (if memory serves Mike Hancock in Portsmouth was both for a time), but usually most resign as councillor and it generates a by election for the council constituency, which isn't particularly cheap.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 21, 2015)

The by-election has been caused because of the 'health reasons' of Chris Marsh. Comrade Kingsley hasn't held a Council seat since he stood down from Vassall ward in April 2013 in an attempt to become the MP for Brent Central.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 21, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> The by-election has been caused because of the 'health reasons' of Chris Marsh. Comrade Kingsley hasn't held a Council seat since he stood down from Vassall ward in April 2013 in an attempt to become the MP for Brent Central.



God was it that long ago he resigned?  Time flies on the council


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 21, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> What happens if one of the "double hatters" wins both their elections?



They can do both jobs...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> Who da the villans in all this then?



People like this...(who have just taken over the White Hart in Tulse Hill)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...tter-and-gossip.316005/page-106#post-13849925


----------



## se5 (Apr 22, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> The by-election has been caused because of the 'health reasons' of Chris Marsh. Comrade Kingsley hasn't held a Council seat since he stood down from Vassall ward in April 2013 in an attempt to become the MP for Brent Central.



It was more like October 2013 I think as the council byelection was November 2013 - a cost for council tax payers when the seat would have been contested anyway in May 2014


----------



## CH1 (Apr 22, 2015)

There are 2 planning applications in for Your New Town Hall courtesy of MUSE developments.
http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=NMX0RHBOJWZ00
http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=NMYGSQBO0I000

Deadline for comments 12th May.


----------



## Tolpuddle (Apr 22, 2015)

CH1 said:


> There are 2 planning applications in for Your New Town Hall courtesy of MUSE developments.
> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=NMX0RHBOJWZ00
> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=NMYGSQBO0I000
> 
> Deadline for comments 12th May.


 so does this mean they have kissed & made up with the Fridge Bar?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 22, 2015)

CH1 said:


> There are 2 planning applications in for Your New Town Hall courtesy of MUSE developments.
> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=NMX0RHBOJWZ00
> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=NMYGSQBO0I000
> 
> Deadline for comments 12th May.


Bloody hell, those are comprehensive planning applications.


Tolpuddle said:


> so does this mean they have kissed & made up with the Fridge Bar?


Fridge bar is still being demolished in these plans.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Tolpuddle said:


> so does this mean they have kissed & made up with the Fridge Bar?


The second one includes demolition of the Fridge Bar:

15/02276/FUL | Demolition of Hambrook House (Council offices - Use Class B1) and erection of part 14, part 10, part 4-6 storey mixed use building accommodating 94 residential units, with associated bike and refuse stores plus ground floor commercial units (A1 and A3 use classes). Demolition of No 1 Town Hall Parade (Bar/Nightclub at lower floor levels - Sui Generis use class; and residential accommodation above) and Nos 2-7 Town Hall Parade(Council offices - Use Class B1) and erection of a 6 storey civic office building comprising 11,084 square metres (Use Class B1) and an energy centre at roof level. Refurbishment and alterations to Grade II listed Lambeth Town Hall including demolition of low level extensions to the rear including 1930s addition and later modern additions enclosing the courtyard and passage to Brixton Hill, the construction of a new atrium roof together with new external landscaping, new lifts and entrance structures in the rear courtyard, a new green roof and PV installation, the upgrade of mechanical and electrical installations, the upgrade of existing secondary glazing, new doors and windows to a number of internal and external elevations and basement modifications to provide new office and community uses. Change of use of Ivor House (Council offices - Use Class B1) to provide 26 residential units (Use Class C3) at upper floor levels, involving the erection of a mansard roof extension and internal and external alterations, with associated bike and refuse stores and ground floor and basement commercial units (A1 and A3 uses). Internal alterations and change of use of the Press Building (Council building - Use Class B2) to provide a cycle hub comprising 218 spaces and coffee shop/cafe floorspace (Use Class A1/A3). Public realm enhancements including the removal of business parking bays on Buckner Road, hard and soft landscaping, the provision of cycle stands and disabled parking bays. Removal of residential parking bays on Porden Road, the introduction of | Land West Of Brixton Hill, South Of Acre Lane And East Of Porden Road Encompassing Lambeth Town Hall,Ivor House,Hambrook House,1-7 Town Hall Parade (excluding The Electric, Brixton) London SW2


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 22, 2015)

OK - here's the BBuzz piece on the two planning applications.

Thoughts:

A deadline of May 12 is not realistic. Three years in the planning, three weeks to take on board a mass of information and then form an opinion. If passed (and it will be...) then this will change central Brixton forever.

The planning portal is clunky. We already knew that. But how are you expected to comment if the docs haven't been uploaded yet?

The tower block remains - 14 stories. The number of new homes appears to have gone down from 275 at one stage to 120 - 94 in the tower block and the remainder in a refurbished Ivor House.

There is no mention whatsoever of Olive Morris House. Maybe a separate planning application is to follow.

Plus bye bye Firdge Bar. I wonder if a CPO was ever needed, or if a settlement was reached?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 22, 2015)

A third application has now appeared - no surprises in that it is for the demolition of Olive Morris House, to be replaced by a 6-7 storey structure with 74 residential units.

This brings the overall number of new homes that Your Nu Town Hall can deliver up to 194. Brixton Buzz was asked by a member of the Lambeth Council Comms Team back in November to publish that 250 would be delivered.

BBuzz piece.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 22, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> A third application has now appeared - no surprises in that it is for the demolition of Olive Morris House, to be replaced by a 6-7 storey structure with 74 residential units.
> 
> This brings the overall number of new homes that Your Nu Town Hall can deliver up to 194. Brixton Buzz was asked by a member of the Lambeth Council Comms Team back in November to publish that 250 would be delivered.
> 
> BBuzz piece.


I wonder what tiny percentage of those will be socially rented?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 22, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I wonder what tiny percentage of those will be socially rented?



40% 'affordable.' The minimum set out by Lambeth Labour.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 22, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> 40% 'affordable.' The minimum set out by Lambeth Labour.


yes. I remember arguing about that 'affordable' definition with the people doing the consultation on the street in Brixton. Seems like affordable means unaffordable to most people. 

Can't remember definition of affordable was it was it 70% of 'market value'?  I think we need Lambeth to redefine 'affordable' as something to do with affordability, ie some price to wages ratio, rather than a percentage reduction of over-inflated market prices.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 22, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> yes. I remember arguing about that 'affordable' definition with the people doing the consultation on the street in Brixton. Seems like affordable means unaffordable to most people.
> 
> Can't remember definition of affordable was it was it 70% of 'market value'?  I think we need Lambeth to redefine 'affordable' as something to do with affordability, ie some price to wages ratio, rather than a percentage reduction of over-inflated market prices.


When I went to the Vauxhall hustings last Saturday Kate Hoey was very caustic about "affordable" and its meaninglessness.

Not that she will ever be able to do anything about it - but nice to hear a bit of straight talk nevertheless.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 22, 2015)

Does Kate Hoey drive a battered old brown mini because I thought I saw her looking lost and a bit anxious in the backstreets of Stockwell today ?


----------



## Gniewosz (Apr 22, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> yes. I remember arguing about that 'affordable' definition with the people doing the consultation on the street in Brixton. Seems like affordable means unaffordable to most people.
> 
> Can't remember definition of affordable was it was it 70% of 'market value'?  I think we need Lambeth to redefine 'affordable' as something to do with affordability, ie some price to wages ratio, rather than a percentage reduction of over-inflated market prices.


Found the supporting documents for the Nu Town Hall- looks like close to 100 separate documents on the planning portal.  Downloaded the "Affordable Housing Statement" for the 'Triangle Site' and Olive Morris House. Looks like the 70% of the 40% affordable housing has been redefined to include not just social rents but also intermediate rents, whilst the remaining 30% is only for shared ownership.  

So in the 'triangle site' there will be 120 homes, of which at the moment only 34 are proposed to be at social rent levels, 14 shared ownership and 72 private. 

In the Olive Morris House site there will be 74 homes, of which proposed is 21 social rent, 9 shared ownership and 44 private.

Effectively in both cases social rent is only 28% of homes. Personally I think this very low given that the council already owns the land and buildings, and doesn't have any existing residents to buy out other then the Fridge Bar unless I am mistaken.  

Also don't understand why they are proposing the sale model, rather than their beloved 'rental model' via a SPV that they keep trying to convince Cressingham Gardens is a good thing.. Mmm


----------



## Gniewosz (Apr 22, 2015)

Gniewosz said:


> Found the supporting documents for the Nu Town Hall- looks like close to 100 separate documents on the planning portal.  Downloaded the "Affordable Housing Statement" for the 'Triangle Site' and Olive Morris House. Looks like the 70% of the 40% affordable housing has been redefined to include not just social rents but also intermediate rents, whilst the remaining 30% is only for shared ownership.
> 
> So in the 'triangle site' there will be 120 homes, of which at the moment only 34 are proposed to be at social rent levels, 14 shared ownership and 72 private.
> 
> ...



Also the viability models haven't been disclosed and have been held back due to confidentiality... Why? Is this not a council led development?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Gniewosz said:


> Also the viability models haven't been disclosed and have been held back due to confidentiality... Why? Is this not a council led development?


Surely it is led by one of the sponsors of the Cannes trip for planning officers and such, see the Brixton Buzz feature of 21st April: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/04/...cil-staff-to-cannes-for-gentrification-jolly/


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 22, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Does Kate Hoey drive a battered old brown mini because I thought I saw her looking lost and a bit anxious in the backstreets of Stockwell today ?


I think she might do. She visited my work place last week, I'm on reception and I'm thinking 'you look familiar' but had no idea who she was, it was almost embarrassing.


----------



## se5 (Apr 22, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Does Kate Hoey drive a battered old brown mini because I thought I saw her looking lost and a bit anxious in the backstreets of Stockwell today ?



Yes - she likes to drive around the constituency in her mini





(Photo taken from Telegraph profile http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/2721093/Portrait-of-a-driver-Kate-Hoey.html in which she rants about the introduction of the congestion charge - funnily enough the chaos she was worried about never happened)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 22, 2015)

Different form of transport when she is hunting foxes.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeah! More markets! More street food! 






Weekly Granville Market Space to open up opposite Brixton Village on 2nd May


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Apr 23, 2015)

editor said:


> Yeah! More markets! More street food!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sadly these days the Nuclear Dawn mural is looking far more sorry for itself then this mock-up suggests.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 23, 2015)

Eating food is nice. Eating out is nice. But to ruin a town on the strength of it is just depressing.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 23, 2015)

The irony is is that Brixton will soon be seen as a bit shit as it becomes more and more boring.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 23, 2015)

Check this out http://www.foxandsquirrel.com/product/food-walk-london/  You can have a 3 hour tour of Brixton, including a lunch of street food, for only £70.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Apr 23, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Check this out http://www.foxandsquirrel.com/product/food-walk-london/  You can have a 3 hour tour of Brixton, including a lunch of street food, for only £70.



If you're a mug, yes.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 23, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> If you're a mug, yes.


i've heard that they actually don't accept non-mugs.


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 23, 2015)

What a shame the old pie and mash shop isn't there any more - they could have made a fortune with their retro vintage grub (and please hipsters, don't get any ideas, thank you)


----------



## CH1 (Apr 23, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> What a shame the old pie and mash shop isn't there any more - they could have made a fortune with their retro vintage grub (and please hipsters, don't get any ideas, thank you)


Manze's is still there in Peckham I think.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Check this out http://www.foxandsquirrel.com/product/food-walk-london/  You can have a 3 hour tour of Brixton, including a lunch of street food, for only £70.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 23, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> What a shame the old pie and mash shop isn't there any more - they could have made a fortune with their retro vintage grub (and please hipsters, don't get any ideas, thank you)


There's still two on Deptford High Street, though to my shame I never went in either in nearly three years living there. They didn't look that inviting.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 23, 2015)

There used to be one in Fulham with tanks of big fat live eels in the back. I had pie and mash with liquor, which was a watered down parsley sauce. The food was horrible but it was worth the trip to see the eels writhing around.


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 23, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> The irony is is that Brixton will soon be seen as a bit shit as it becomes more and more boring.


I think it's a long while off that yet though. We had our dinner at the Thai in Brixton village last night and it really was an enjoyable place to sit outside, drink and eat top quality food. Cheap too with the bring your own drink option. At the moment it's going to keep pulling people back because it's hopping there and far from boring.


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> There's still two on Deptford High Street, though to my shame I never went in either in nearly three years living there. They didn't look that inviting.


Neither is the food in pie and mash shops tbh. It's a small step above vile.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2015)

It's not always easy to get half a dozen near naked men to agree on anything but the political temperature in the Rec sauna this evening was as welcome as that of recent days.
Gentrification was on the agenda, it just got slipped into the conversation , and there were no dissenting voices among those that expressed an opinion. Everyone supports the businesses in the arches but few knew about Reclaim Brixton; they know now.

There was some talk of revolution, just talk but it's a start.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 23, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's not always easy to get half a dozen near naked men to agree on anything but the political temperature in the Rec sauna this evening was as welcome as that of recent days.
> Gentrification was on the agenda, it just got slipped into the conversation , and there were no dissenting voices among those that expressed an opinion. Everyone supports the businesses in the arches but few knew about Reclaim Brixton; they know now.
> 
> There was some talk of revolution, just talk but it's a start.



the same can be said of dog runs in parks this side of the borough too
except dog walkers are not normally near naked obvs....


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 24, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I think it's a long while off that yet though. We had our dinner at the Thai in Brixton village last night and it really was an enjoyable place to sit outside, drink and eat top quality food. Cheap too with the bring your own drink option. At the moment it's going to keep pulling people back because it's hopping there and far from boring.



triffic.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 24, 2015)

my family have been eating pie and mash for generations and practically every millwall supporter on the planet has it before match days.

i'm pleased that foodies turn their noses up to it, that means it won't get over run by the type of people in the village!


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't think its a case of foodies turning their nose up at it, I'm not I foodie but I know shit food when I eat it. And there is a reason they are a dying breed. 

I was looking forward to trying pie and mash when I first moved to London and it was so disappointing. It was a place on the Roman Raod I think. Maybe I should give it another go somewhere else.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 24, 2015)

Alabama 3 are playing at Reclaim Brixton tomorrow...

Just you watch the house prices sky rocket!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I don't think its a case of foodies turning their nose up at it, I'm not I foodie but I know shit food when I eat it. And there is a reason they are a dying breed.
> 
> I was looking forward to trying pie and mash when I first moved to London and it was so disappointing. It was a place on the Roman Raod I think. Maybe I should give it another go somewhere else.


Yeah i love pie and mash, it's just that the shops I have seen look rather squalid and dingy. Uninviting, as I said.


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 24, 2015)

Brixton news, rumour and general chat sentence of the month goes to:



Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's not always easy to get half a dozen near naked men to agree on anything but the political temperature in the Rec sauna this evening was as welcome as that of recent days


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2015)

And another one bites the dust!







Another set of street crossing lights become a cropper on Coldharbour Lane


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 24, 2015)

It's 'come a cropper', not 'become a cropper'.


----------



## ringo (Apr 24, 2015)

Another casualty of the renovations to Brixton Town Hall will be that there will no longer be reggae sound system dances held there. It's been one of the last venues to allow a full sound system to set up and run til 6am and has hosted countless legendary sessions at least since the 1970's. 

The penultimate session looks like being a real corker, I haven't managed to find out what the last one will be yet, so if anyone knows please post it up here.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 24, 2015)

A couple of BBuzz stories for today:

A survey by the Friends of Brockwell Park shows that park users would be happy to have an increase in Council Tax if it meant the the current level of service could be maintained.

Plus an online petition has appeared calling for the resignation of three high ranking Lambeth Cabinet members.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 24, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> the same can be said of dog runs in parks this side of the borough too
> except dog walkers are not normally near naked obvs....



Dog*gers*, on the other hand...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> There's still two on Deptford High Street, though to my shame I never went in either in nearly three years living there. They didn't look that inviting.



I can't think of a single pie 'n' mash shop I've ever been in (a couple of dozen in Greater London and Medway) that did "inviting". I think it's a lot to do with them being "you get what you see" and having a very limited menu.
As for posters branding what you can get there as "vile", it's only vile if it's badly-cooked, and pie 'n' mash shops that cook badly don't last. The one in Balham market did the best pies and the best mash (they only used Estimas) I've had, but most of the others were good and (importantly, as it's cheap w/c food) filling.More so than a pie and chips, IMO.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 24, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> It's 'come a cropper', not 'become a cropper'.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 24, 2015)

Spot brixton's legendary diversity

Nah just kidding


----------



## gdubz (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes - not even one yuppie in a suit


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 24, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> View attachment 70665
> 
> Spot brixton's legendary diversity
> 
> Nah just kidding



 

Russell Brand.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 24, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Yes - not even one yuppie in a suit



Nor one person from an ethnic minority, and while it's a shit photo, I surveyed the whole courtyard carefully as I walked past

Isn't Brixton marvellous nowadays!

So safe, so homogenised, so...... Bland.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2015)

Not quite Brixton but worth a plug. it's a great boozer.  






Black Sparrows and Higher Planes at the Joiners Arms, south London – photos


----------



## Jangleballix (Apr 24, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Does Kate Hoey drive a battered old brown mini because I thought I saw her looking lost and a bit anxious in the backstreets of Stockwell today ?


Probably on her way to show her support at a street demo for a constituent of hers, a long term Lillieshall Rd. co-op tenant being evicted by our co-operative council to make way for the rich.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 25, 2015)

I have drunketh of the wine of the Albert and it was Good. That is all.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 25, 2015)

TEDxBrixton is back for a third year this autumn. It is being held at... Pop:Brixton.

The theme is 'kaleidoscopes.' Speakers and volunteers are needed.

BBuzz piece.


----------



## ibilly99 (Apr 25, 2015)

In the news
_
"But there’s a feeling in the air – no, I’m afraid I can’t be more specific – that this protest will unleash something that, once it’s out, will be difficult to get back in its box._"

http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2...rixton-unites-an-eclectic-group-of-protesters


----------



## se5 (Apr 25, 2015)

A photographer has taken portraits of the people of Thornbury Road and is featured in today's paper http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...ter-sophie-lancaster-thornbury-road-portraits 

Full gallery at http://jamielancaster.co.uk/thornbury-portraits


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 25, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Manze's is still there in Peckham I think.


Arments too, up Walworth Road way. Have been there and it weren't at all bad.

http://armentslondon.com/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 25, 2015)

This was a dirty old river but it has been cleaned up a bit.
It was all about ownership as was today's protest in Windrush Square, the arches and elsewhere.
That's why you haven't seen the OP of this thread make a contribution to this thread or the other anti gentrification threads.
Only when it suits them.


----------



## elmpp (Apr 26, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> This was a dirty old river but it has been cleaned up a bit.
> It was all about ownership as was today's protest in Windrush Square, the arches and elsewhere.
> That's why you haven't seen the OP of this thread make a contribution to this thread or the other anti gentrification threads.
> Only when it suits them.


Wasn't aware this was an anti-gentrification thread


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 26, 2015)

elmpp said:


> Wasn't aware this was an anti-gentrification thread



So people can't express what's on their mind re "Brixton news", then - because it hasn't been declared an "anti-gentrification" zone? Liberal tosser.


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 26, 2015)

Trotsky twat.


----------



## uk benzo (Apr 26, 2015)

All this name calling is tedious. Bunch of twats.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 26, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Trotsky twat.



You might have a point if anything I post was vaguely Trot. As it is, it looks like you don't have much of an idea about Trotsky or his half-arsed vanguardist ideology.


----------



## 299 old timer (Apr 26, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> You might have a point if anything I post was vaguely Trot. As it is, it looks like you don't have much of an idea about Trotsky or his half-arsed vanguardist ideology.



Calm down tiger, sorry I mean Panda


----------



## Greebo (Apr 26, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Calm down tiger, sorry I mean Panda


Trust me, he is calm, and sunny natured;  the time to run or back down would be about now, before he becomes mildly vexed.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm stretching it a bit but there is a Brixton connection. Regardless it's a cracking tune and sometimes a musical interlude acts like a firewall.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2015)

Interesting score but more work to be done.

 

And it was me that changed it, this is how it should be.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2015)

Lambeth Mini Mart is getting a review:


----------



## CH1 (Apr 27, 2015)

editor said:


> Lambeth Mini Mart is getting a review:
> View attachment 70772


This will be as a result of that police raid on the Car Wash a couple of weeks ago.

Funnily enough licensing did this to the off-licence at Loughborough Junction a year or so ago (the one in the parade containing "Dollar Chicken")

There was a drinking school outside - and there still is, even though it lost its licence. Don't suppose the shop is as profitable though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 27, 2015)

editor said:


> Lambeth Mini Mart is getting a review:
> 
> View attachment 70772



Probably selling the wrong kind of drinks, i.e. 4 cans for a fiver, rather than a cocktail in an old chamber pot for a tenner.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 27, 2015)

No drinks for the undeserving poor!


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> No drinks for the undeserving poor!


Let them quaff in the Shrub and Shuttaaaaah!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 27, 2015)

A lovely, lovely film made by local film maker Lynda Laird on winter swimming at the lido.



Bbuzz piece.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 27, 2015)

The election is on Thursday week - will there be any drinking establishments in which to watch it on TV until the early hours?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 27, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Interesting score but more work to be done.
> 
> View attachment 70770
> 
> And it was me that changed it, this is how it should be.


There is a thread for that, somewhere else.
Or is this the Dexter thread now?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 27, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> The election is on Thursday week - will there be any drinking establishments in which to watch it on TV until the early hours?


I don't intend to lose any sleep over it.  I intend to do some some afternoon binge drinking near our polling station while I decide how to waste my vote, I've saved up all the election crap posted through my door and all the stuff I've collected in Brixton from the smaller parties to read on the day.


----------



## simonSW2 (Apr 27, 2015)

Here's an impressive photo project using record sleeves - includes Smiley Culture and Atlantic Road and more:
http://www.alexbartsch.com/covers/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> There is a thread for that, somewhere else.
> Or is this the Dexter thread now?



Have a great day.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2015)

I might have a pop at this next year.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Apr 28, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I might have a pop at this next year.
> 
> View attachment 70834



Having your name up in lights?


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2015)

Do you know you have to pay - quite a lot - to get your message up there?


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2015)

Looks familiar....



http://offsite-gallery.com/currentexhibtion/developersupyours/


----------



## elmpp (Apr 28, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Having your name up in lights?


the Bar


----------



## madolesance (Apr 28, 2015)

editor said:


> Looks familiar....
> 
> View attachment 70840
> 
> http://offsite-gallery.com/currentexhibtion/developersupyours/



Have you been to see this? There's also a couple of painting of Brixton there.


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 28, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I might have a pop at this next year.
> 
> View attachment 70834


It's very difficult to get a place Dexter, the ballot is way way over-subscribed. I would apply anyway and if you get a place but can't run you can defer it to 2017. Also do it soon, I think the ballot opens a week or so after this years race. 

Charities have places but you have to guarantee you will raise a certain amount of money for them.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 28, 2015)

editor said:


> Do you know you have to pay - quite a lot - to get your message up there?


I did it in 2013 as a surprise for our civil partnership, and it was a lot less than I would have thought - you could do a line above the films for £50. The Ritzy give the money to charity, that year it went to a Ugandan water charity.


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 28, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> It's very difficult to get a place Dexter, the ballot is way way over-subscribed. I would apply anyway and if you get a place but can't run you can defer it to 2017. Also do it soon, I think the ballot opens a week or so after this years race.
> 
> Charities have places but you have to guarantee you will raise a certain amount of money for them.


Opens on Monday the 4th and closes Friday 9th this year.  They used to close ballot as soon as 120k people had registered but by last year that was happening after a couple of hours and so lots of people couldnt register because of work or other reasons and so theyre leaving registrations open.  Good news in that you'll be able to get in the ballot if you want but bad news as your odds of getting a place will be very slim.  I think the "5 rejections" rule is no more too.  Charity places might well be the way forward if you're keen.  Or do another marathon.


----------



## gdubz (Apr 28, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I might have a pop at this next year.



I did it a few years ago and it was the most amazing experience  - people cheering you all the way really picks you up when all your planning goes to shit halfway through and you're suddenly all over the shop. I'd do it every year if I could, but you can only really ask people to sponsor you once. I have applied on the ballot every year since and not got a place.  Edinburgh is a nice substitute - a decent amount of supporters, mainly downhill towards the end, people are blaring that proclaimers tune out their front windows all the way to Musselburgh, and last time I was there they had a beer tent at the end with a special marathon beer. Worth a look...


----------



## gdubz (Apr 28, 2015)

Hmmm - not sure how I did that - putting words in Dexter's mouth...


----------



## Greebo (Apr 28, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Hmmm - not sure how I did that - putting words in Dexter's mouth...


Click the edit button on that post and you'll probably see a stray [/Q UOTE] at the end of what you posted. (I had to add a space to that or you wouldn't have been able to see it.)

If you delete that, his words will be in a blue box and yours won't.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Hmmm - not sure how I did that - putting words in Dexter's mouth...


I've fixed it for you.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 29, 2015)

Joshyboom [sic] and his Boom burger operation got their licence (with strings attached) after encountering some opposition from traders and residents in Station Road


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 29, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Hmmm - not sure how I did that - putting words in Dexter's mouth...



Well, I do have a big mouth......
I didn't see anything, were they naughty words? They might have been mine. Best not to know.......


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2015)

Snugg are hiring. Not sure if it's minimum wage or not.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 30, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Well, I do have a big mouth......
> I didn't see anything, were they naughty words? They might have been mine. Best not to know.......


Nah - he just go a bit mixed up with closing a quote in a reply, so it looked as if his reply was entirely said by you.  All put right now, anyway.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 30, 2015)

Loads of stuff marked down in M&S this evening. Treat yourselves. Go wild.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2015)

Some chain synergy going on as Honest Foods team up with Brindisa to bring you a burger and chips for £11.50.


----------



## T & P (Apr 30, 2015)

That looks both fucking delicious, and perfectly reasonable actually.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 30, 2015)

Omg, that looks amazing


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 30, 2015)

Urban supports the £11.50 burger shocker . 

No wonder the Ritzy owners have decided that the Brixton demographic can afford higher seat prices than East London.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2015)

£11.50 is a pretty normal restaurant price. Even takeaways cost similar.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 30, 2015)

Eyes down


----------



## Rushy (Apr 30, 2015)

T & P said:


> That looks both fucking delicious, and perfectly reasonable actually.


Bellota (acorn) fed ham is petty bloody lovely. I still find it amazing that it makes such a difference to the taste of the meat but it really does. My Spanish friends have always imported it whenever family go back to Navarra. They bring back a leg and spend 6 months carving it. It is currently quite unusual and exclusive in the UK but the more common place it becomes over here the cheaper it will be so bring it on.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2015)

That hashtag


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> £11.50 is a pretty normal restaurant price. Even takeaways cost similar.


I'm not entirely sure I'd equate sitting on a bench in a market with a 'restaurant' experience, but if you can afford £11.50 for a takeaway snack, then good on you fella! 

I'm sure it tastes delish, mind.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 30, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm sure it tastes delish, mind.



NO! Belotta on its own is delish, but to stick it in a  bun with a quarter pound of beef is the  culinary equivalent of the last days of Rome
Fuck this burger and the decadent fucks that consume it !!!!


----------



## gdubz (Apr 30, 2015)

editor said:


> Some chain synergy going on as Honest Foods team up with Brindisa to bring you a burger and chips for £11.50.


Looks lovely. Looking forward to the "Bob Marley/Hurlingham Club Burger" from your man Joshy, no doubt inspired by indentured servant Auntie Sharon. Sorry I meant "family cook".


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> NO! Belotta on its own is delish, but to stick it in a  bun with a quarter pound of beef is the  culinary equivalent of the last days of Rome
> Fuck this burger and the decadent fucks that consume it !!!!


I know nothing of these meaty things, but I do know that if I find myself spending that kind of money for a burger and a tiny portion of chips in the street/avenue then I'm either coining it in (huzzah!) or too drunk to appreciate the price tag (whoops!).


----------



## T & P (Apr 30, 2015)

editor said:


> I know nothing of these meaty things, but I do know that if I find myself spending that kind of money for a burger and a tiny portion of chips in the street/avenue then I'm either coining it in (huzzah!) or too drunk to appreciate the price tag (whoops!).


 Is the location/set up any worse that in a pub garden, in particular when sharing a table if the place is busy? Or indeed in 'cosy' restaurants where the space is limited and/or you are sharing a table with other punters (Fujiyama being a prime example)?

I don't think Honest Burgers or indeed any premises in the Village, or in any covered market elsewhere have any less legitimate claim to be a described as a restaurant as pubs or 'traditional' restaurant premises. And with main courses from £8 odd quid, it's pretty good value for money as well compared with countless other restaurants.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 30, 2015)

I agree. Eating inside or outside doesn't really affect the 'restaurant' feel to me. Granted it's a sliding scale with 'inside' at the top and 'outside' at the bottom (outside with one of those external heaters somewhere in the middle); but to be honest, after a few jars, it could be the surface of the moon and I'd still enjoy it if it's good food and good company.


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 30, 2015)

I love sitting outside the restaurants in the village, chatting, drinking, eating and watching the world go by. It's hopping there at the moment with spring arrived and summer around the corner.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 30, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> ........... watching the world go by



........or the bits of it that get past security at least


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm not entirely sure I'd equate sitting on a bench in a market with a 'restaurant' experience, but if you can afford £11.50 for a takeaway snack, then good on you fella!
> 
> I'm sure it tastes delish, mind.


people on here are always going on about having food delivered - that never costs less than a tenner. yet for some reason it's seen as perfectly acceptable whilst going out and paying the same is seen as posh. it's daft!


----------



## elmpp (Apr 30, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm not entirely sure I'd equate sitting on a bench in a market with a 'restaurant' experience, but if you can afford £11.50 for a takeaway snack, then good on you fella!
> 
> I'm sure it tastes delish, mind.


About same cost as half a gram of mephedrone


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 30, 2015)

lol


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 30, 2015)

SpamMisery have I told you lately that I love you x


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 30, 2015)

poptyping said:


> SpamMisery have I told you lately that I love you x



I love you more than poniesth


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> NO! Belotta on its own is delish, but to stick it in a  bun with a quarter pound of beef is the  culinary equivalent of the last days of Rome
> Fuck this burger and the decadent fucks that consume it !!!!



There does seem to be an ongoing quest by "boutique" burger producers to make their products more and more over-the-top. Back in the day I used to think that a Wendys' Quarter Pounder with Cheese and Bacon was the last word in decadence!
Not that I'd buy any of them (even the Wendy) nowadays, as my digestive system can't handle beef unless it's very well done, and well done beef isn't worth eating.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 30, 2015)

Such a beautiful face ♡


----------



## Ms T (May 1, 2015)

I was just saying to other urbanites tonight that I like Brindisa. I've only shopped there a few times, but they are very friendly, generous with the samples, and every time I walk past I get a cheery wave from the guy who carves the ham.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2015)

elmpp said:


> About same cost as half a gram of mephedrone


How is that even slightly relevant?


----------



## editor (May 1, 2015)

Thread continues here so I guess the twatty druggy reference will never be explained. 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumour-and-general-chat-may-2015.334540/


----------

